# Med identity is being pushed by self hating menas/indians/latinos



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

You will see menas/indians/latinos trying to be southern euro but never the other way around.
Seriously, i have you ever saw a italian trying to be middle-easterner ?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 3, 2021)

yeah man i live in mumbai. don't know it? it's just outside rome man


----------



## sytyl (Feb 3, 2021)

@TRUE_CEL thoughts on this guy?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

OP is north African.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> OP is north African.


Yes an african/moor 

Not a "med"


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

sytyl said:


> @TRUE_CEL thoughts on this guy?


he has corrected himself here so its alright now, tbh i dont even you know if you were around but there was a narcy moroccan and a narcy kurd who began the meme jfl. never heard any latinos here cope with it tho?


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 3, 2021)

Proud to be MED


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Prime exemple of what i said


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

i'm med bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 963809
> 
> 
> Prime exemple of what i said


@DOggo thought? @Dante1


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yes an african/moor
> 
> Not a "med"


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Proud to be MED


North African mog


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African mog


hahaha nice joke. this is why you guys trying to larp as med


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

Nordic mogs


----------



## zaynbrah (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You will see menas/indians/latinos trying to be southern euro but never the other way around.
> Seriously, i have you ever saw a italian trying to be middle-easterner ?


because ethnic backgrounds have negative stereotypes attached with themselves in the minds of girls unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 963809
> 
> 
> Prime exemple of what i said


Gigachadpreet


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Med ?
More like ahMED


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> hahaha nice joke. this is why you guys trying to larp as med


Stfu, North African can pass for Latino, mulatto, white, med, everything while y'all still look like stunted enraged skinnyfat mafialord manlet


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

I am fine with being latino


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Gigachadpreet


Gigaincelpreet


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> hahaha nice joke. this is why you guys trying to larp as med


Never you fag


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> I am fine with being latino


latinos are moggers bro, jfl at these north africans and indians coping


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African mog


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> latinos are moggers bro, jfl at these north africans and indians coping


they'll be fine too.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, North African can pass for Latino, mulatto, white, med, everything while y'all still look like stunted enraged skinnyfat mafialord manlet


We dont need to


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> latinos are moggers bro, jfl at these north africans and indians coping


???


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> they'll be fine too.


latino halo makes you say this, you know irl its not the case 😂 theyll keep coping


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> ???


nigga read your thread title (remove latino from it, nobody has done that) only north africans and indians are doing it.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

the med identity shit on psl was started by those north african spam posters p sure? 

i dont think any curries even srsly try to claim looking med, its actually p annoying when niggas call every chadpreet not legit cuz of that


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> latino halo makes you say this, you know irl its not the case 😂 theyll keep coping


So you cope since pakistani = indian ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> the med identity shit on psl was started by those north african spam posters p sure?
> 
> i dont think any curries even srsly try to claim looking med, its actually p annoying when niggas call every chadpreet not legit cuz of that


I said mena too


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> So you cope since pakistani = indian ?


i didnt fall for med meme tho?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Nordic mogs


Cope asf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> the med identity shit on psl was started by those north african spam posters p sure?
> 
> i dont think any curries even srsly try to claim looking med, its actually p annoying when niggas call every chadpreet not legit cuz of that


yeah thats what i said, op the retard said it was pakistanis and indians who started it jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Cope asf


nordic > med


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> the med identity shit on psl was started by those north african spam posters p sure?
> 
> i dont think any curries even srsly try to claim looking med, its actually p annoying when niggas call every chadpreet not legit cuz of that





Maesthetic said:


> So you cope since pakistani = indian ?








Id say this line divides Europeans between mogger nordics and filthy meds


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i didnt fall for med meme tho?


Indian mog pakate


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i didnt fall for med meme tho?


Neither us


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> nordic > med


Med > nordic, you utter idiot


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> latino halo makes you say this, you know irl its not the case 😂 theyll keep coping


nah.

imo it is retarded to fight about ethnicities and cultures anyway. the only ppl who actually benefit from this kind of rhetoric is Germanic white supremacists (only ppl who are considered by everyone to be white anyway)

and personally I don't care to please them.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Cope asf


Evidence?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Indian mog pakate


so? indian mogs north africa too whats your point faggot?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> nah.
> 
> imo it is retarded to fight about ethnicities and cultures anyway. the only ppl who actually benefit from this kind of rhetoric is Germanic white supremacists (only ppl who are considered by everyone to be white anyway)
> 
> and personally I don't care to please them.


bro....


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Med > nordic, you utter idiot


shut up faggot you live in france, nordic mogs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Technically north africa comes out on the med sea jfl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> shut up faggot you live in france, nordic mogs


Keep worshiping thel, you cuck. It's in curry DNA to worship blond hair, blue eyes, white skin. The most self hating race in the world are you then maybe black or asian...


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Technically north africa comes out on the med sea jfl


You sound blac and racist, nigga


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 3, 2021)

Italian-iberian native bbc latino master race


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Keep worshiping thel, you cuck. It's in curry DNA to worship blond hair, blue eyes, white skin. The most self hating race in the world are you then maybe black or asian...


cope


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> so? indian mogs north africa too whats your point faggot?


Jflllll, you are beyond retarded, North African mog them to SHIVA and back


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Italian-iberian native bbc latino master race


This


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> cope


What do you mean, faggot


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> bro....


I mean its true tbh.

the only people who have been consistenly 'white' (which has changed, like a lot) are northern Europeans.

what is and isn't white has changed quite a lot too. irish, southern euros (meds), slavs are still argued about whether they are white or not.

I don't wish to participate in that tbh. you are free to do what you wish though.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Med > nordic, you utter idiot


Nordics mog to oblivion med giga manlet gypsies, everyone who got frame and height mogged by blue eyed Dutch/Germans/Danes will understand..


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> so? indian mogs north africa too whats your point faggot?


No


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Jflllll, you are beyond retarded, North African mog them to SHIVA and back


youre a racist for saying one race is superior to another while barking at other race's for holding whites in high regard. smh arab supremacist


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 3, 2021)

Im med


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> shut up faggot you live in france, nordic mogs


France mog the country where you live, our women wether they are white or non white mog hard


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> so? indian mogs north africa too whats your point faggot?


India doesn't mog north africa at all


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> youre a racist for saying one race is superior to another while barking at other race's for holding whites in high regard. smh arab supremacist


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nordics mog to oblivion med giga manlet gypsies, everyone who got frame and height mogged by blue eyed Dutch/Germans/Danes will understand..










thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

North atland mog both Southern euros and nordic


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> youre a racist for saying one race is superior to another while barking at other race's for holding whites in high regard. smh arab supremacist


Stfu you loser, i will never give you my daughter, ok?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> France mog the country where you live, our women wether they are white or non white mog hard


Fuck Paris, they should be nuked


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fuck Paris, they should be nuked


I agree
Paris is subhuman 


Lyon hard mogs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 963840
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts?


0.6% inpure, brutal


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nordics mog to oblivion med giga manlet gypsies, everyone who got frame and height mogged by blue eyed Dutch/Germans/Danes will understand..


Med have more appeal and are more good looking, you sfcel megasoyboy, aryan worshipper wake the fuck up you aren't a nazi, i know they raped and brainwashed your country beyond repair but you need to have some dignity now... C'mon Papakoulos


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 0.6% inpure, brutal


that part is jewish. its where i get my cunning



JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu you loser, i will never give you my daughter, ok?


you have a daughter?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I agree
> Paris is subhuman
> 
> 
> Lyon hard mogs


Ngl that's true, Lyon is the most based city in Europe. Capital of conservatism


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Med have more appeal and are more good looking, you sfcel megasoyboy, aryan worshipper wake the fuck up you aren't a nazi, i know they raped and brainwashed your country beyond repair but you need to have some dignity now... C'mon Papakoulos


ok but i probably mog you and im nordic. how can you cope?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> France mog the country where you live, our women wether they are white or non white mog hard





TsarTsar444 said:


> Nordics mog to oblivion med giga manlet gypsies, everyone who got frame and height mogged by blue eyed Dutch/Germans/Danes will understand..





oatmeal said:


> I mean its true tbh.
> 
> the only people who have been consistenly 'white' (which has changed, like a lot) are northern Europeans.
> 
> ...








Its not that difficult boyos, they only subhuman regions if europe are southern parts of spain and italy, Albania, Macedonia, Greece, Bulgaria 

Which is like below 5%


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 963827
> 
> 
> Id say this line divides Europeans between mogger nordics and filthy meds


What's your height?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> that part is jewish. its where i get my cunning
> 
> 
> you have a daughter?


That’s hypothetical, lol
I mean, i'll never let a girl from my family go with a black... Or maybe whitz who know??


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fuck Paris, they should be nuked


We should nuke your home country with BBC slayers stealing your moment


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> I mean its true tbh.
> 
> the only people who have been consistenly 'white' (which has changed, like a lot) are northern Europeans.
> 
> ...


 i consider anyone whos my friend white, so youre white bro


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 963842
> 
> 
> Its not that difficult boyos, they only subhuman regions if europe are southern parts of spain and italy, Albania, Macedonia, Greece, Bulgaria
> ...


k but the thing is.

this is what you consider white.

if i ask someone else they might disagree (and do). what im trying to say is there is no clear definition.

the line you divide is arbitrary really.


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

i am a true med and seeing these curries and sand niggers claiming med angers me


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> ok but i probably mog you and im nordic. how can you cope?


You don't mog me, and nordic is a huge failo in 2021,wake the fuck up. The favojrite pheno are tyrone, med, latino or arab now.... 
You would get called a"cornelius" if you try flirting with an ethnic women nowadays, they see y'all lame and weak asf. 
Put your sfcel dream away, nigga


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> What's your height?


5ft5


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> i am a true med and seeing these curries and sand niggers claiming med angers me


North African mog y'all anyway, so who care?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> 5ft5


You or @PubertyMaxxer?


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African mog y'all anyway, so who care?


no


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You or @PubertyMaxxer?


Him, ofc


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You don't mog me, and nordic is a huge failo in 2021,wake the fuck up. The favojrite pheno are tyrone, med, latino or arab now....
> You would get called a"cornelius" if you try flirting with an ethnic women nowadays, they see y'all lame and weak asf.
> Put your sfcel dream away, nigga








that's my hand bitchboy, and thats an ethnic woman  

whereas youre a khhv.... larping and daydreaming about racial domination on an incel forum.... wtf....


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> i am a true med and seeing these curries and sand niggers claiming med angers me


why would this anger you tbh.

its not like meds were always considered white anyway (usually when it is useful to those in power they say they are).

I mean I guess its sad to see them adopt some other culture because they have an inferiority complex, but I mean this happens from meds to germanics as well.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> no


Yes, a med will never look like a tyrone/mixed guy; while a north african yes.... Keep seething


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

faggots out here again with this race bullshit,the only race that matters is the chad race you utter coping subhumans


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Him, ofc


No bro im 5'7 in a nordic chad country

Moving to a North African manlet shithole would increase my SMV ik


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Put your sfcel dream away, nigga


u cant call ppl sfcels when u have the same racial superiority complex they do lmfao. ur in the exact same boat as them.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 963850
> 
> 
> that's my hand bitchboy, and thats an ethnic woman
> ...


Who care, show your face we will see, mist ethnic woen won't give you the time of the day, they don't care about a gay lookinf blond ghost who larp as a nazi general on a obscure esoteric forum, jfl at your low sentience and weak IQ level... Over for you


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> why tbh.
> 
> its not like meds were always considered white anyway (usually when it is useful to those in power they say they are).
> 
> I mean I guess its sad to see them adopt some other culture because they have an inferiority complex, but I mean this happens from meds to germanics as well.


because they're coping


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No bro im 5'7 in a nordic chad country
> 
> Moving to a North African manlet shithole would increase my SMV ik


Not at all, you dumb ass, norrh africain mog hard.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 963842
> 
> 
> Its not that difficult boyos, they only subhuman regions if europe are southern parts of spain and italy, Albania, Macedonia, Greece, Bulgaria
> ...


The line should extend further north slightly in Portugal, Spain on the east coast, Italy until Napoli, Sardinia, Ibiza, coastal Montenegro, possibly even coastal Croatia but not sure


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> because they're coping


You need a fight oe what? You fuckin breaded baguette


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> u cant call ppl sfcels when u have the same racial superiority complex they do lmfao. ur in the exact same boat as them.


Just lol at you I don't feel superior, we are superior to non based people that's it, also we stealing girl all around the world Australia wBrazil, Roumanie, also you country INDIANA


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yes an african/moor
> 
> Not a "med"


Im med


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Just lol at you I don't feel superior, we are superior to non based people that's it, also we stealing girl all around the world Australia wBrazil, Roumanie, also you country INDIANA


R u somali


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Just lol at you I don't feel superior, we are superior to non based people that's it, also we stealing girl all around the world Australia wBrazil, Roumanie, also you country INDIANA


Mirin you fucking all those midwestern corn farmer women


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Who care, show your face we will see, mist ethnic woen won't give you the time of the day, they don't care about a gay lookinf blond ghost who larp as a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever helps you sleep at night. Mean while, in reality:


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> faggots out here again with this race bullshit,the only race that matters is the chad race you utter coping subhumans
> View attachment 963851
> View attachment 963852
> View attachment 963854
> View attachment 963858


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> faggots out here again with this race bullshit,the only race that matters is the chad race you utter coping subhumans
> View attachment 963851
> View attachment 963852
> View attachment 963854
> View attachment 963858


tfw you mostly have stacies and way less chad in your race/ethnicity. 
nvm it's less competition.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Im med


No 
You are a moor/north african


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Wh


curryslayerordeath said:


> Mirin you fucking all those midwestern corn farmer women
> View attachment 963869


What, PALKSTANI WOMEN CHOKE ON OUR COCK, CRY MORE


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night. Mean while, in reality:
> 
> View attachment 963867


cute aesthetics hands.


----------



## Copeful (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> faggots out here again with this race bullshit,the only race that matters is the chad race you utter coping subhumans
> View attachment 963851
> View attachment 963852
> View attachment 963854
> View attachment 963858


those are all white guys though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Keep worshiping thel, you cuck. It's in curry DNA to worship blond hair, blue eyes, white skin. The most self hating race in the world are you then maybe black or asian...


you are a seething ethnic because you cant take the mog, keep crying for nordics


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Wh
> 
> What, PALKSTANI WOMEN CHOKE ON OUR COCK, CRY MORE


he is curry, not paki.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> those are all white guys though


am i white then?


----------



## Copeful (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> am i white then?


no


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Wh
> 
> What, PALKSTANI WOMEN CHOKE ON OUR COCK, CRY MORE


Paki foids worship arab men


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Mirin you fucking all those midwestern corn farmer women
> View attachment 963869


Based


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No


keep coping retard, indians > algerians


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> no


but i look whiter than most of those ethnic models, keep seething i'm med.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

I should have never started this shit thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Paki foids worship arab men


north african foids worship bbc


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> tfw you mostly have stacies and way less chad in your race/ethnicity.
> nvm it's less competition.


Stfu, we have a lot of chad.... CHAD ISN'T HIS OWN RACE, also MAGHRÉBI WOMEN FOR MAGHRÉBI MAN

OK?? Y'ALL...!!! @africancel @Black Pill Prophet @Blackout.xl @Colvin76 @tyronelite @PYT @DharkDC 
You won't have ever a maghrebi wome', keep playing and losing i' front of us, looser


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> but i look whiter than most of those ethnic models, keep seething i'm med.


Wtf is med in firsT place ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Wh
> 
> What, PALKSTANI WOMEN CHOKE ON OUR COCK, CRY MORE


keep CRYING faggot, nafri foids are getting analed by bbc, Jfl at you cucks


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I should have never started this shit thread


Brutal


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Dope said:


> India doesn't mog north africa at all


cope


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Nordic mogs


maybe for women, proven for men med/dark features (white med) is more attractive


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> north african foids worship bbc


Statistically thats low according to my data collection
The foids that go with blacks r low class and disowned


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> cope


North africa is med and Iranid which mogs indid to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Wtf is med in firsT place ?


idk bro they white n shit, no ethnic, ethnic = ugly = over. we med, etc wuz king


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 3, 2021)

Really funny how ethnics hate to be ethnic


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I should have never started this shit thread


Kys, you fake maghrebi, sandnigger cameltoe drinker... We ain't the same at all, go back yo your satanic desert where you came from, fakeass algerian... 

You won't have my women, Moroccan women are only for MORROCAN BAD NIGGAS,


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> north african foids worship bbc


Go fuck yourself, faggot say this outside, they will beat you up and fly you back to Pakistan.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I should have never started this shit thread


i'm trolling tbh, but there are some autistic guys here.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Wh
> 
> What, PALKSTANI WOMEN CHOKE ON OUR COCK, CRY MORE


_There is no way your IQ is in the triple digits tbh, you seem mentally impaired. 

Did some Bantu Tyrone fuck your whore mother? I know your sister would love a thick BBC in every hole of her's. _


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Statistically thats low according to my data collection
> The foids that go with blacks r low class and disowned


its high here in the netherlands, moroccan guys themselves say so lol


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Wtf is med in firsT place ?


Shitskin thinking they're tanned italians even without facing the sun over months


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> maybe for women, proven for men med/dark features (white med) is more attractive


Nah 
Brunettes fogs


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

hilarious that after my post you guys liked you are all still fighting over your ethnicities

never learn, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> tfw you mostly have stacies and way less chad in your race/ethnicity.
> nvm it's less competition.


a woman of every ethnicity will want to fuck you as long as you have what she looks for in looks status and whatnot,women are incredibly unloyal to their race they dont give a single fuck about the race cope,just be good looking theory is legit.french people got so mad when german moggers fucked their women in worl war 2,the germans had the status at the time and those who had the looks smashed the french women,not a single molecule of fuck was given by the french women about their country.if she likes you she likes you race is cope,the only thing about race is that some races are better looking on avarage but that is irrelevant since if you are chad you gonna slay and if you are subhuman you aint slaying shit either way


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Kys, you fake maghrebi, sandnigger cameltoe drinker... We ain't the same at all, go back yo your satanic desert where you came from, fakeass algerian...
> 
> You won't have my women, Moroccan women are only for MORROCAN BAD NIGGAS,


jahil mentality.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night. Mean while, in reality:
> 
> View attachment 963867


Just lol, that's a complete tranny, you stunted homosexual....


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> cute aesthetics hands.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Shitskin thinking they're tanned italians even without facing the sun over months


Ecactly what i tought


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _There is no way your IQ is in the triple digits tbh, you seem mentally impaired.
> 
> Did some Bantu Tyrone fuck your whore mother? I know your sister would love a thick BBC in every hole of her's. _


his entire family tree got ravaged by nigerian bulls, now hes coping with south asian women who dont even look at his subhuman ass jfl. even his oneitis is ugly af


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> but i look whiter than most of those ethnic models, keep seething i'm med.


your curry bhai


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its high here in the netherlands, moroccan guys themselves say so lol


Idc about their shenanigans its none of my buisness


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> ethnic = ugly = over.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> a woman of every ethnicity will want to fuck you as long as you have what she looks for in looks status and whatnot,women are incredibly unloyal to their race they dont give a single fuck about the race cope,just be good looking theory is legit.french people got so mad when german moggers fucked their women in worl war 2,the germans had the status at the time and those who had the looks smashed the french women,not a single molecule of fuck was given by the french women about their country.if she likes you she likes you race is cope,the only thing about race is that some races are better looking on avarage but that is irrelevant since if you are chad you gonna slay and if you are subhuman you aint slaying shit either way


faithful people>>>>>>>>>>>>>all. 
no loyalty for your nation, for your ethnicity,for you anything but faith unironically, because of the fear of the One.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Kys, you fake maghrebi, sandnigger cameltoe drinker... We ain't the same at all, go back yo your satanic desert where you came from, fakeass algerian...
> 
> You won't have my women, Moroccan women are only for MORROCAN BAD NIGGAS,


I never talked about this topic retard
Where did i say that ?


----------



## Copeful (Feb 3, 2021)

whos alt is @JoseFromLondon 
nigga has been barking like an abused dog nonstop since joining


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

_*it's fucken over for ethnics

no amount of hunter eyes or bones will save us


take the white chad pill*_


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Go fuck yourself, faggot say this outside, they will beat you up and fly you back to Pakistan.


moroccan guys will tell me im right and high five me, keep crying you utter retard


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Kys, you fake maghrebi, sandnigger cameltoe drinker... We ain't the same at all, go back yo your satanic desert where you came from, fakeass algerian...
> 
> You won't have my women, Moroccan women are only for MORROCAN BAD NIGGAS,


hahahaha why do moroccans always have the biggest inferiority complexes.... bruh morocco is literally THE EASIEST ARAB COUNTRY TO FUCK ARAB WOMEN IN. PERIOD. i have literally done it myself. 

also idk why but its always on the net where they act like such thugs. moroccan men i met in morocco were fucking wonderful. loved hanging out with them at cafes and stuff the banned women, would shoot the shit with them all day


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> your curry bhai


your new avi is shit


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> faithful people>>>>>>>>>>>>>all.
> no loyalty for your nation, for your ethnicity,for you anything but faith unironically, because of the fear of the One.


Faith is most important but nation/ethnicity/blood is still very important


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Over for your alerts jfl @Maesthetic


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Idc about their shenanigans its none of my buisness


jfl, where do you live? not in france i hope? its pretty bad there too.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, we have a lot of chad.... CHAD ISN'T HIS OWN RACE, also MAGHRÉBI WOMEN FOR MAGHRÉBI MAN
> 
> OK?? Y'ALL...!!! @africancel @Black Pill Prophet @Blackout.xl @Colvin76 @tyronelite @PYT @DharkDC
> You won't have ever a maghrebi wome', keep playing and losing i' front of us, looser


I love maghrebi women.






I'm going to have to make mbappe 2.0 now.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Just lol, that's a complete tranny, you stunted homosexual....


her pussy is literally visible in the picture you retard lol


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> north african foids worship bbc


Yeah someone else also confirmed this. North African guys can't satisfy their women. Sad, really.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> your new avi is shit


curry chad


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

justadude said:


> because they're coping


coping about what.

1) not looking ethnic? I agree
2) being inferior to whites? nah


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Faith is most important but nation/ethnicity/blood is very important


i agree, faith doesn't mean denying it, but i prefer to not have a nation or ethnicity if it's to act like @jose smth


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 3, 2021)

itt:

ugly mfs that think race is the problem


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> hahahaha why do moroccans always have the biggest inferiority complexes.... bruh morocco is literally THE EASIEST ARAB COUNTRY TO FUCK ARAB WOMEN IN. PERIOD. i have literally done it myself.
> 
> also idk why but its always on the net where they act like such thugs. moroccan men i met in morocco were fucking wonderful. loved hanging out with them at cafes and stuff the banned women, would shoot the shit with them all day


western moroccans are hated by actual moroccans lol, i know an exchange student and he says he hates these dutch moroccans jfl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _There is no way your IQ is in the triple digits tbh, you seem mentally impaired.
> 
> Did some Bantu Tyrone fuck your whore mother? I know your sister would love a thick BBC in every hole of her's. _


Stfu, you are still mentally stunted since NAZI SOLDIERS FUCKED YOUR WOMEN IN PAKISTAN, THEY ENSLAVED YOUR ANCESTORS AND MADE A GENOCIDE. TRUTH NEED TO BE SAID, ALSO YOU SOUND STUPID ASF


----------



## justadude (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> curry chad


looks insane


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> north african foids worship bbc


Take your cuck fantasies for yourself cuck


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah someone else also confirmed this. North African guys can't satisfy their women. Sad, really.


its truly over, jfl at migrating to the west if youre ethnic


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 3, 2021)

Mullato is the motto


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> hahahaha why do moroccans always have the biggest inferiority complexes.... bruh morocco is literally THE EASIEST ARAB COUNTRY TO FUCK ARAB WOMEN IN. PERIOD. i have literally done it myself.
> 
> also idk why but its always on the net where they act like such thugs. moroccan men i met in morocco were fucking wonderful. loved hanging out with them at cafes and stuff the banned women, would shoot the shit with them all day


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> i agree, faith doesn't mean denying it, but i prefer to not have a nation or ethnicity if it's to act like @jose smth


Jose is retarded but you know what i meant by saying blood/people is veryimportant


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl, where do you live? not in france i hope? its pretty bad there too.


Uk
Thats just blown out of proportion it happens but isnt as common as moroccan cucks make it out to be


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> his entire family tree got ravaged by nigerian bulls, now hes coping with south asian women who dont even look at his subhuman ass jfl. even his oneitis is ugly af


Yo what? My onetis is impressive, she mog you entire country several times, also we will mate and have a lot of tyrone babies... Who will look like Braun Strowman with chad looking curly hair,


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Take your cuck fantasies for yourself cuck


why do you think im saying this you retarded faggot? its moroccan guys that admit it themselves jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> curry chad


Curry meeks mogs that guy into suicide


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

By the way OP, do I look Italian?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*it's fucken over for ethnics
> 
> no amount of hunter eyes or bones will save us
> 
> ...


vanity, vanity, see the thread i made @curryslayerordeath @Maesthetic humans are such copers, over anything they will seeth, or fight, or cry over and against each others.
One quote : 
*eat, drink and be merry for tomorrow we die*


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> I love maghrebi women.
> View attachment 963893
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to make mbappe 2.0 now.


damn what a beatiful woman,cant wait to moroccomaxx this year and see the stacies from my country.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Jose is retarded but you know what i meant by saying blood/people is veryimportant


Suck a tree niggawwe aint playin like that you nees to kys asao, you fake ass amazigh, arab larper shit sucker bitch pounder terrorist nuker bounceaass


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> By the way OP, do I look Italian?
> View attachment 963911


100 % Milanese


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn what a beatiful woman,cant wait to moroccomaxx this year and see the stacies from my country.


Cuck


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> 100 % Milanese


@magnificentcel look at this lifefuel.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Uk
> Thats just blown out of proportion it happens but isnt as common as moroccan cucks make it out to be


yeah british moroccans arent like that but if you ask any dutch moroccan about it you will be able to hear that a lot of moroccan chicks here are bbc chasers, not jbw though. 


JoseFromLondon said:


> Yo what? My onetis is impressive, she mog you entire country several times, also we will mate and have a lot of tyrone babies... Who will look like Braun Strowman with chad looking curly hair,


lmao wtf shes ugly as fuck, shes not even your wife shes your oneitis, means you dont even have her because of how subhuman you are 😂


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> I love maghrebi women.
> View attachment 963893
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to make mbappe 2.0 now.


>africancel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> itt:
> 
> ugly mfs that think race is the problem


itt : people fighting over any single possible thing that they can use for. Human nature is so sad. So futile.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> vanity, vanity, see the thread i made @curryslayerordeath @Maesthetic humans are such copers, over anything they will seeth, or fight, or cry over and against each others.
> One quote :
> *eat, drink and be merry for tomorrow we die*


cope you were trying to subtely insult me by saying my hand was cute. degen of you.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why do you think im saying this you retarded faggot? its moroccan guys that admit it themselves jfl.


Then they are fucking cucks you retarded nigger


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> cope you were trying to subtely insult me by saying my hand was cute. degen of you.


you have cute hands fgt, i'm srs.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> I love black women
> 
> I'm going to have to make mbappe 2.0 now.


We will break you in half, if you even try to think about it, nigga... Come say this in front tof us, youbwill end up like Black Pyramid apologizing like a faggot.... Fucking khel


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> View attachment 963872


O'pry is north atlantid which is not a med pheno but actually a nordic pheno. ironic you used him


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >africancel


I'm not really incel tbh, used it cause of another user called afrikancel


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 3, 2021)

Muh identity muh muh proud aegawegaw


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> I love maghrebi women.
> View attachment 963893
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to make mbappe 2.0 now.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

You're right op, I never tried to pass something because I never find someone who looks like me


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

I want to insult pakis because of that @TRUE_CEL bug eyed beak nosed incel but @brbbrah is a true bro so i wont


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> her pussy is literally visible in the picture you retard lol


That’s not a pussy, that's a dumpster, a stunted mangina, you are homosexual


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> you have cute hands fgt, i'm srs.



View attachment 963919


cope call my hand cute to its face bitch


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then they are fucking cucks you retarded nigger


so why are you getting mad at me for then you retarded faggot jfl go bark at them, as they say dont shoot the messenger


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, you are still mentally stunted since NAZI SOLDIERS FUCKED YOUR WOMEN IN PAKISTAN, THEY ENSLAVED YOUR ANCESTORS AND MADE A GENOCIDE. TRUTH NEED TO BE SAID, ALSO YOU SOUND STUPID ASF


COPE ME, @TRUE_CEL , @brbbrah , AND THE REST OF OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS WILL GO DOWN TO MORROCO AND IMPREGNATE A WHOLE VILLAGE OF WOMEN WITH OUR MOGGER INDUS VALLEY GENETICS. 

MAGHREBI GIRLS ARE DONE WITH INBRED MANLET MORROCANS AND WOULD RATHER BE USED UP BY HIGH CLASS PAKISTANI WARRIORS AND SCHOLARS.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I want to insult pakis because of that @TRUE_CEL bug eyed beak nosed incel but @brbbrah is a true bro so i wont


A weak maghrebi, you arz


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> Muh identity muh muh proud aegawegaw


death has no race, no ethnicity, every soul shall taste death, and yet see, look at what people do over their autism.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> COPE ME, @TRUE_CEL , @brbbrah , AND THE REST OF OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS WILL GO DOWN TO MORROCO AND IMPREGNATE A WHOLE VILLAGE OF WOMEN WITH OUR MOGGED INDUS VALLEY GENETICS.
> 
> MAGHREBI GIRLS ARE DONE WITH INBRED MANLET MORROCANS AND WOULD RATHER BE USED UP BY HIGH CLASS PAKISTANI WARRIORS AND SCHOLARS.


>manlet 
>tf 
>tp


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> That’s not a pussy, that's a dumpster, a stunted mangina, you are homosexual


Keep projecting your homosexual fantasies on me you closeted cuck, deep down inside you know you are wrong and seething over this BWC going inside an ethnic women. 

Pathetic arab supremacist


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> WITH *OUR *MOGGED INDUS VALLEY GENETICS.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I want to insult pakis because of that @TRUE_CEL bug eyed beak nosed incel but @brbbrah is a true bro so i wont


you can insult me personally you retarded sandmonkey faggot, dont forget that chinese ass looking faggot


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cuck


for what you stupid fag?if that woman likes a BBC(dont think so as moroccan women in morocco think blacks are too low class unlike bbc whores in the west) who the fuck are you to cry you dumbass?do you think that if she likes a black man she will listen to you crying for her?you are the cuck for worshipping the woman that would see you as a subhuman obstacle to their happiness.i hate bbc whores wause they usually the most degenerate but i dont give a fuck about them why would i?keep crying for your own women when they dont give a molecule of a fuck about you


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> A weak maghrebi, you arz


cry more for future chaddam @Maesthetic


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> COPE ME, @TRUE_CEL , @brbbrah , AND THE REST OF OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS WILL GO DOWN TO MORROCO AND IMPREGNATE A WHOLE VILLAGE OF WOMEN WITH OUR MOGGED INDUS VALLEY GENETICS.
> 
> MAGHREBI GIRLS ARE DONE WITH INBRED MANLET MORROCANS AND WOULD RATHER BE USED UP BY HIGH CLASS PAKISTANI WARRIORS AND SCHOLARS.


mirin u guys


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> COPE ME, @TRUE_CEL , @brbbrah , AND THE REST OF OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS WILL GO DOWN TO MORROCO AND IMPREGNATE A WHOLE VILLAGE OF WOMEN WITH OUR MOGGED INDUS VALLEY GENETICS.
> 
> MAGHREBI GIRLS ARE DONE WITH INBRED MANLET MORROCANS AND WOULD RATHER BE USED UP BY HIGH CLASS PAKISTANI WARRIORS AND SCHOLARS.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wait, @JoseFromLondon are you a fellow beaner? Cause your name is Jose.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> COPE ME, @TRUE_CEL , @brbbrah , AND THE REST OF OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS WILL GO DOWN TO MORROCO AND IMPREGNATE A WHOLE VILLAGE OF WOMEN WITH OUR MOGGED INDUS VALLEY GENETICS.
> 
> MAGHREBI GIRLS ARE DONE WITH INBRED MANLET MORROCANS AND WOULD RATHER BE USED UP BY HIGH CLASS PAKISTANI WARRIORS AND SCHOLARS.


indeed son, i will even spare those two coping nafris itt a hightier nafri becky so they can be happy, im way too nice


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> A weak maghrebi, you arz


No
Because you know those faggots will shit themselves IRL if you propose them a fight 

Irl, they insult me, i would break their skull and impregnate their sisters/wives


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 963919
> 
> 
> cope call my hand cute to its face bitch


cute fit fingers tbh, you never worked hard in your whole life.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Technically north africa comes out on the med sea jfl


Yep this is very true, as a European med I look more North African or Levantine Arab than I do a North Italian person or other Europeans. 

South and South East Meds look like their own distinct race almost, separate from Europeans but also separate from Gulf Arabs.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> O'pry is north atlantid which is not a med pheno but actually a nordic pheno. ironic you used him


Who tf is this asiatic looking niggaa anyway, jfl OPRY that's sound lame af,ABDELLALI Sound better, also i hope a team of maghrebi boy fuck you up jard, we ain't doing shit


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No
> Because you know those faggots will shit themselves IRL if you propose them a fight
> 
> Irl, they insult me, i would break their skull and impregnate their sisters/wives


You're 5'8" and fat.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No
> Because you know those faggots will shit themselves IRL if you propose them a fight
> 
> Irl, they insult me, i would break their skull and impregnate their sisters/wives


you retarded faggot, i have already impregnated your mom so expect a half son that you can rape you chinese looking sandmonkey


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No
> Because you know those faggots will shit themselves IRL if you propose them a fight
> 
> Irl, they insult me, i would break their skull and impregnate their sisters/wives


Baseeeeeed af....


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


>


jfl at the defection drawing


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> cute fit fingers tbh, you never worked hard in your whole life.


? i literally have more vascularity in my hand than you do in your whole arm lol. also dead wrong, i grew up in a rural southern state. you dont get that kind of arm/hand vascularity without doing manual labor.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

+ i didnt even say go ahead fuck her or whatever,the faggot is just dreaming to make you guys mad,all stacies from all countries are chad only keep thinking she is yours because she is from the same country,your genes couldnt be more different from hers and she doesent give a single fuck about her country or even less about you


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You're 5'8" and fat.


You have man boobs and balding


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You have man boobs and balding


I haven't posted body pics or hairline pics. I got the thickest scalp on the forum.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> + i didnt even say go ahead fuck her or whatever,the faggot is just dreaming to make you guys mad,all stacies from all countries are chad only keep thinking she is yours because she is from the same country,your genes couldnt be more different from hers and she doesent give a single fuck about her country or even less about you


This giy is literally the super heroes of this forum, he alway want cohesion, jfl that's soy af, nigga.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> for what you stupid fag?if that woman likes a BBC(dont think so as moroccan women in morocco think blacks are too low class unlike bbc whores in the west) who the fuck are you to cry you dumbass?do you think that if she likes a black man she will listen to you crying for her?you are the cuck for worshipping the woman that would see you as a subhuman obstacle to their happiness.i hate bbc whores wause they usually the most degenerate but i dont give a fuck about them why would i?keep crying for your own women when they dont give a molecule of a fuck about you


No you retard i dont give a fuck about those women 

Im talking about you 
You talk like a cuck "come here to fuck our women"


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> what is the point of insulting each others? fear what your tongue will be accounted for
> @Maesthetic @JoseFromLondon etc


idk i notice its always nafri subhumans who do this first, i just mirror their stupidity


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> This giy is literally the super heroes of this forum, he alway want cohesion, jfl that's soy af, nigga.


he is less autistic than you, you kid, what you achieve by insulting people no matter the subject bc idc tbh, over internet beside corrupting ur tongue?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you retarded faggot, i have already impregnated your mom so expect a half son that you can rape you chinese looking sandmonkey


Keep barking 
Irl i will make you my whore you faggot like you whore mother and sister


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I haven't posted body pics or hairline pics.


Cope, you sound so insecure,, only a faggot looking nigga, can roast someone else look like that. You need sole life, or will end up single you whole life


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

@streege my hand is cute?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> idk i notice its always nafri subhumans who do this first, i just mirror their stupidity


don't do it, they'll stop if they started tbf i idc about this, just fear for yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Cope, you sound so insecure,, only a faggot looking nigga, can roast someone else look like that. You need sole life, or will end up single you whole life


He's the most good looking man on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> @streege my hand is cute?
> View attachment 963931


mirin


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> + i didnt even say go ahead fuck her or whatever,the faggot is just dreaming to make you guys mad,all stacies from all countries are chad only keep thinking she is yours because she is from the same country,your genes couldnt be more different from hers and she doesent give a single fuck about her country or even less about you


they think they are the saviors of nafri women, jfl they dont even want their subhuman asses and make fun of them behind their backs as they go chase bbc or jbw whatever. theyre crazy retards ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No you retard i dont give a fuck about those women
> 
> Im talking about you
> You talk like a cuck "come here to fuck our women"


no i didnt say that nor did i mean it, in fact i completely ignored what he said and went on complimenting what i think is a giga stacy from my race,you are the cuck for crying cause a BBC is saying he would fuck her like she would listen to you if she agreed to fuck anyway


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> mirin


Jfl why?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> what is the point of insulting each others? fear what your tongue will be accounted for
> @Maesthetic @JoseFromLondon etc


I dont know 
Internet gave balls to people that look down on streets IRL


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> he is less autistic than you, you kid, what you achieve by insulting people no matter the subject bc idc tbh, over internet beside corrupting ur tongue?


Nobody is autistic on this forul, that's a meme you have 70 IQ or what? Do you what a gimmick is? Are you Jimmy Neutron relative?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Jfl why?


they look aesthetic as a chad's hand.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> don't do it, they'll stop if they started tbf i idc about this, just fear for yourself.


dont worry they need to know how retarded and low iq they are, this is the only language they understand. thanks for your input nonetheless 😉☺️


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Nobody is autistic on this forul, that's a meme you have 70 IQ or what? Do you what a gimmick is? Are you Jimmy Neutron relative?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> they look aesthetic as a chad's hand.


Cope ogry hands mogs


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Cope, you sound so insecure,, only a faggot looking nigga, can roast someone else look like that. You need sole life, or will end up single you whole life


I'm joking around with @Maesthetic bro. He's got a Chad face beneath the fat, insane bones.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I dont know
> Internet gave balls to people that look down on streets IRL


Exactly @TRUE_CEL @africancel @ArvidGustavsson i could break their jaw in half, these niggas are hostile and pretencious for no reason at all,


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Cope ogry hands mogs


Opry is a faggote, i frame mog him to Hades


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

JFL at this whole thread, from a simple statement to the OP getting abused by random curries and Jose


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> no i didnt say that nor did i mean it, in fact i completely ignored what he said and went on complimenting what i think is a giga stacy from my race,you are the cuck for crying cause a BBC is saying he would fuck her like she would listen to you if she agreed to fuck anyway


I dont give a fuck about him you retard 
He can say whatever he want, he doesnt concern me
Im talking about you you cuckhold


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> JFL at this whole thread, from a simple statement to the OP getting abused by random curries and Jose
> View attachment 963937


Fuck those faggots men


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Opry is a faggote, i frame mog him to Hades


I sad ogry not o'pry


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> they think they are the saviors of nafri women, jfl they dont even want their subhuman asses and make fun of them behind their backs as they go chase bbc or jbw whatever. theyre crazy retards ngl.


exactly,i talk to nafri and other ethnic women and they see faggots like them as insects that dont mind their own business,a woman that is loyal to her race is a real one but the whores that want dick from another race are not worth worshipping and protecting they dont want to be saved by annoying subhumans


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> View attachment 963935


Jim Morisson


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I sad ogry not o'pry


Cope, you know that i know, stoo that pls


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Cope, you know that i know, stoo that pls


Why are you trolling so much?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> idk i notice its always nafri subhumans who do this first, i just mirror their stupidity


Reminder last time i talk to you incel 
IRL you dont exist and you will cry that i beated you up so much


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wtf is happening


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I dont give a fuck about him you retard
> He can say whatever he want, he doesnt concern me
> Im talking about you you cuckhold


you fucking faggot what did i say you didnt like,he was day dreaming and i was simply mirin that nafri stacy the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> those north african spam posters p sure?


who that could be? he must be indisputed in his field of knowledge


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Why are you trolling so much?


Your whole profile is a troll, who tf call himself Senhor Cabrito, are you a Satanist worshiper? Do you sell drugs? Do you go to gay parties? Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Exactly @TRUE_CEL @africancel @ArvidGustavsson i could break their jaw in half, these niggas are hostile and pretencious for no reason at all,


for no reason???? lol at you, this started because you were being racist and then supposedly called yourself islamic as well. thats my problem, theres no room for racism in islam. this is a very good reason to intervene, otherwise i would have kept shut as there is no reason to argue with people from the same faith UNLESS they dont do it right, think of degenerates, etc. 


Zakkr01_ita said:


> exactly,i talk to nafri and other ethnic women and they see faggots like them as insects that dont mind their own business,a woman that is loyal to her race is a real one but the whores that want dick from another race are not worth worshipping and protecting they dont want to be saved by annoying subhumans


well spoken brother, thats the correct way to think, jfl at wasting time, energy and breath for sloots who spit on you. there are loyal girls in every race but also plenty of degenerate sloots who arent. only ones you should stick up for is the first group but we are only talking shit about the second group


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

@Golang @ShitLife @BigBiceps


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you fucking faggot what did i say you didnt like,he was day dreaming and i was simply mirin that nafri stacy the fuck is wrong with you?


Why do you keep talking about him ?
I dont care if he wants to fuck someone 

Im talking about you and the way you talk like a cuckhold


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


>


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Reminder last time i talk to you incel
> IRL you dont exist and you will cry that i beated you up so much


you are also incel because you are obese jfl. if i ever cry its because your english skills are so bad


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Your whole profile is a troll, who tf call himself Senhor Cabrito, are you a Satanist worshiper? Do you sell drugs? Do you go to gay parties? Are you mentally retarded?


It's my nickname


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @Golang @ShitLife @BigBiceps


These name sound, gay asf


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> who that could be? he must be indisputed in his field of knowledge


cope post your hand now


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 963827
> 
> 
> Id say this line divides Europeans between mogger nordics and filthy meds


why "filthy"? they human like you and happier.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> It's my nickname


Jfl, thats even worse, it look like it's frol a fantasy world


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you are also incel because you are obese jfl. if i ever cry its because your english skills are so bad


Obese and i mog you into suicide you jew nosed faggot


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> for no reason???? lol at you, this started because you were being racist and then supposedly called yourself islamic as well. thats my problem, theres no room for racism in islam. this is a very good reason to intervene, otherwise i would have kept shut as there is no reason to argue with people from the same faith UNLESS they dont do it right, think of degenerates, etc.
> 
> well spoken brother, thats the correct way to think, jfl at wasting time, energy and breath for sloots who spit on you. there are loyal girls in every race but also plenty of degenerate sloots who arent. only ones you should stick up for is the first group but we are only talking shit about the second group


this is exactly it,these fags treat women as if they were men and knew what loyalty means,these sluts are only looking for the best dick no matter the race,meanwhile they are crying for a woman that sees them as annoying subhuman insects.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Jfl, thats even worse, it look like it's frol a fantasy world


It was because I stole a baby goat from a farm


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> cope post your hand now


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> this is exactly it,these fags treat women as if they were men and knew what loyalty means,these sluts are only looking for the best dick no matter the race,meanwhile they are crying for a woman that sees them as annoying subhuman insects.


You know that i know already that retard 
Im talking about men being cucks 
Not women 
Women will always whore out


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> View attachment 963956


cope


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You know that i know already that retard
> Im talking about men being cucks
> Not women
> Women will always whore out


what cuckery have i done dumbass thats the question of the day,all i did was mirin the giga stacy


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Stfu y'all and bow down in fron of my onetis :


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Obese and i mog you into suicide you jew nosed faggot


no you dont you utter retard, even walking for half a meter tires your obese ass out, panting like a chinese who conquered most of africa jfl


Zakkr01_ita said:


> this is exactly it,these fags treat women as if they were men and knew what loyalty means,these sluts are only looking for the best dick no matter the race,meanwhile they are crying for a woman that sees them as annoying subhuman insects.


ahahah and the irony is that hes calling you a cuck 🤣🤣 they have no sense of self awareness. ignore him bro hes clearly here to divide people, much like the other guy. not sure if you saw the other guys thread but he said he would pick degenerate arab over black man who has done 500 hajj jfl. he can pick arab for his daughter but jfl at preferring degenerate one over pious outsider


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> who that could be? he must be indisputed in his field of knowledge


_THIS FACE STRIKES FEAR DEEP WITHIN THE BONES OF CUMSKIN COPERS LIKE @RealLooksmaxxer. NORTH WESTERN EUROCUCKS WAKE UP FROM NIGHTMARES IN THEIR SWEAT AND TEARS DRENCHED BEDS WITH THIS MAN'S BEAUTIFUL FACE ETCHED PERMANENTLY INSIDE EVERY NEURON IN THEIR BODY. MAY THIS BEAUTIFUL MAN BE WORSHIPPED FOR ALL OF ETERNITY, INSHALLAH.



_


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu y'all and bow down in fron of my onetis :
> View attachment 963958
> View attachment 963963


i cant even fap to this🤮


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu y'all and bow down in fron of my onetis :
> View attachment 963958
> View attachment 963963


astagfirullah
dirty ugly whore and shaming herself in front of the house of Allah


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _THIS FACE STRIKES FEAR DEEP WITHIN THE BONES OF CUMSKIN COPERS LIKE @RealLooksmaxxer. NORTH WESTERN EUROCUCKS WAKE UP FROM NIGHTMARES IN THEIR SWEAT AND TEARS DRENCHED BEDS WITH THIS MAN'S BEAUTIFUL FACE ETCHED PERMANENTLY INSIDE EVERY NEURON IN THEIR BODY. MAY THIS BEAUTIFUL MAN BE WORSHIPPED FOREVER, INSHALLAH. .
> View attachment 963957
> _


not at all cuz i'll have a son that looks just like that most likely. several. and many other types of mixed sons.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

My hair is becoming gray at 17


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> what cuckery have i done dumbass thats the question of the day,all i did was mirin the giga stacy


>come to my country to BBCmaxx


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> astagfirullah
> dirty ugly whore and shaming herself in front of the house of Allah


How is she shaming herself?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no you dont you utter retard, even walking for half a meter tires your obese ass out, panting like a chinese who conquered most of africa jfl
> 
> ahahah and the irony is that hes calling you a cuck 🤣🤣 they have no sense of self awareness. ignore him bro hes clearly here to divide people, much like the other guy. not sure if you saw the other guys thread but he said he would pick degenerate arab over black man who has done 500 hajj jfl. he can pick arab for his daughter but jfl at preferring degenerate one over pious outsider


yeah agreed that thread was beyond low iq,or maybe he just dont give a fuck about religion and the value it gives to a man but yeah he literally said i thugmaxxed sand nigga will mog a muslimaxxed man and while the thug would fuck her brutally in the mouth the muslimaxxed would treat her right and be a good based man you can talk to easily.incredible mindset


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> and many other types of mixed sons.


ARE YOU Heung-min
Son ?​​


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How is she shaming herself?


she is taking a pic only for social media
she is a whore
also she is ugly so looks failo
look at her other pics too
a slut


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> not at all cuz i'll have a son that looks just like that most likely. several. and many other types of mixed sons.


_HE MAY LOOK LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY ACT LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY SPEAK LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY EVEN MANAGE TO HAVE THE SPIRIT OF A MOROCCAN.

BUT HE WILL *NEVER *HAVE THE SOUL OF A MOROCCAN. _

(tbh u arent in on the joke jfl, search up undisputed lookism)


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >come to my country to BBCmaxx


i never said that wtf are you on about?i said she is a giga stacy do you think i should have said nah she ugly?+ why you so insicure?do you think a stacy like her would fuck a dude from .me?if so then she doesent want to be saved so either way stop crying for her she is not yours nor mine


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> yeah agreed that thread was beyond low iq,or maybe he just dont give a fuck about religion and the value it gives to a man but yeah he literally said i thugmaxxed sand nigga will mog a muslimaxxed man and while the thug would fuck her brutally in the mouth the muslimaxxed would treat her right and be a good based man you can talk to easily.incredible mindset


i couldnt even believe what i was reading, but then later on streege said he was a degenerate himself so no surprise he is defending another degenerate lmao. a thugmaxxed faggot would always abuse his wife and cheat on her yet he thinks they are good anyway because they will make "racially pure" kids jfl. unfortunately in the west a lot of islamic people dont take the religion seriously anymore which is bad.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no you dont you utter retard, even walking for half a meter tires your obese ass out, panting like a chinese who conquered most of africa jfl
> 
> ahahah and the irony is that hes calling you a cuck 🤣🤣 they have no sense of self awareness. ignore him bro hes clearly here to divide people, much like the other guy. not sure if you saw the other guys thread but he said he would pick degenerate arab over black man who has done 500 hajj jfl. he can pick arab for his daughter but jfl at preferring degenerate one over pious outsider


>bug eyed 
>jew nosed 

Sure you do trucel, you were crying about your oneitis being stolen by other guys 
You are just unleashing your incel rage on me 


>preffering degen over pious outsider 

I never said this


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _HE MAY LOOK LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY ACT LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY SPEAK LIKE A MOROCCAN. HE MAY EVEN MANAGE TO HAVE THE SPIRIT OF A MOROCCAN.
> 
> BUT HE WILL *NEVER *HAVE THE SOUL OF A MOROCCAN. _
> 
> (tbh u arent in on the joke jfl, search up undisputed lookism)


i read many of undisputed threads he's pretty funny ngl. just didnt catch you were trying to parody him cuz his writing style is so popularized now, it's just normal on psl.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i cant even fap to this🤮


Yo bro have sole respect i know you hate but respect a pious women, she did umrah several times


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i never said that wtf are you on about?i said she is a giga stacy do you think i should have said nah she ugly?+ why you so insicure?do you think a stacy like her would fuck a dude from .me?if so then she doesent want to be saved so either way stop crying for her she is not yours nor mine


What stacy ??
I didnt even saw the message of the guy 
Im talking just about your message


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >come to my country to BBCmaxx


He didn't even say that


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >bug eyed
> >jew nosed
> 
> Sure you do trucel, you were crying about your oneitis being stolen by other guys
> ...


when did i talk about my oneitis being stolen by other guys lmao?? i dont even have oneitis. and that wasnt about you retard. you never understand what i say and bark like a retarded dog.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> He didn't even say that


thank you bro this motherfucker is accusing me of something he is doing and that i never done


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> astagfirullah
> dirty ugly whore and shaming herself in front of the house of Allah


HaqAllah you descendance will be cursed, you can't say bullshit like that. She's my future wife, inshAllah


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> He didn't even say that


this maesretard cant fucking read lmao, dude starts barking because he doesn't understand and always argues, sure my jew nose and bug eyes are bad but at least im not a retarded faggot like him jfl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> My hair is becoming gray at 17


You have low iq, that's the reason


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> HaqAllah you descendance will be cursed, you can't say bullshit like that. She's my future wife, inshAllah


jfl you must be very ugly if you think shes oneitis material


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What stacy ??
> I didnt even saw the message of the guy
> Im talking just about your message


this stacy,all i said was she is fine as fuck


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> she is taking a pic only for social media
> she is a whore
> also she is ugly so looks failo
> look at her other pics too
> a slut


Why? You doesn't take pic of themselves, even hajji take pics...


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 3, 2021)

6 page thread on 2 hours jfl
i should post a link to this thread on the apricity


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Yo bro have sole respect i know you hate but respect a pious women, she did umrah several times


jfl you are a troll arent you 🤣 secretly you want half somali grandkids, you dont have anything against racemixing


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Why? You doesn't take pic of themselves, even hajji take pics...


you shouldn't take pics
your there to worship
@streege


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

these threads keep .me alive
hail ethnics and sfcels


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >come to my country to BBCmaxx





Zakkr01_ita said:


> thank you bro this motherfucker is accusing me of something he is doing and that i never done





africancel said:


> He didn't even say that


Im a retard i tought you said cant wait for you to maroccanmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> these threads keep .me alive
> hail ethnics and sfcels


i miss @Dante1 tbh he was a funny n crazy paki mogger


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You have low iq, that's the reason


Yeah it's pretty average


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> i miss @Dante1 tbh he was a funny n crazy paki mogger


he actually looks med ngl
robust paki mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im a retard i tought you said cant wait for you to maroccanmaxx


man i was really starting to think you were 15 iq ngl,kinda glad you misread.what would you rate the nafri stacy tho?god i wish i could marrymaxx a based foid that looked like that


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he actually looks med ngl
> robust paki mogger


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im a retard i tought you said cant wait for you to maroccanmaxx


first step was admitting 😊☺️ now you can work on this issue


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> i read many of undisputed threads he's pretty funny ngl. just didnt catch you were trying to parody him cuz his writing style is so popularized now, it's just normal on psl.


_I don't think it was his particular writing style, but he was the first one to refine it completely and writes pages & pages of roasts 24/7 day in & day out. I have to give insane respect for being able to do that and now everyone uses that posting style to roast people. His North African ethnic badboy threads were some of the funniest things I have ever read too, especially when he shifted from calling himself a truecel to talking about how he raped their whole ancestral line. Although I may be a lanklet twink, when reading his posts, I felt like a Badr Hari-esque gigachad warrior getting ready to defend the Maghrebi valleys and bully Nerdic incels, sadly real life isn't a Mortal Kombat battlefield lmfao. _


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> this stacy,all i said was she is fine as fuck
> 
> View attachment 963991


Nisrina sbia fog hard


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> man i was really starting to think you were 15 iq ngl,kinda glad you misread.what would you rate the nafri stacy tho?god i wish i could marrymaxx a based foid that looked like that


Thats why i didnt understand 
I tought you said "come to marocco to marrocanmax"

But for the girl she look normal gl
I dont even want to do marriage btw


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> first step was admitting 😊☺️ now you can work on this issue


bhai why do you have the coomer avi tbh?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bhai why do you have the coomer avi tbh?


like @Maesthetic says i have bug eyes and jew nose so i only have this left


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> He didn't even say that


My oneitis could instantly reject you, she's north african only, also your not my friend


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Nisrina sbia fog hard


just fucking lol every friend i hav likes that foid but i actually dont tbh,i think that stacy fogs her


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> when did i talk about my oneitis being stolen by other guys lmao?? i dont even have oneitis. and that wasnt about you retard. you never understand what i say and bark like a retarded dog.


A thread about a k pop i remember 
You cried that a girl was obsessed with those singers while she didnt give you one single once of attention


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> My oneitis could instantly reject you, she's north african only, also your not my friend


btw do you know what pious means??


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A thread about a k pop i remember
> You cried that a girl was obsessed with those singers while she didnt give you one single once of attention


i didnt say she was oneitis, i said she was white passing ethnic who doesnt know i exist but likes kpop changs (but also white chads and even bollywood chadpreets) jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this maesretard cant fucking read lmao, dude starts barking because he doesn't understand and always argues, sure my jew nose and bug eyes are bad but at least im not a retarded faggot like him jfl


I can fix my comprehension but you will never fix your jew nose/bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> My oneitis could instantly reject you, she's north african only, also your not my friend


She looks Ethiopian/Somali lol. Ethiopian girls like me but Somalis don't cause I'm not Muslim


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> She looks Ethiopian/Somali lol. Ethiopian girls like me but Somalis don't cause I'm not Muslim


mirin observation skills she is actually mulatta


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

I will marry paki stacies

white stacies are off limits for every ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> She looks Ethiopian/Somali lol. Ethiopian girls like me but Somalis don't cause I'm not Muslim


where you from bro?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I can fix my comprehension but you will never fix your jew nose/bug eyes


how do you have almost 10k posts without knowing what orbital decompression and rhinoplasty is?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 3, 2021)

another race war , and its between muslims


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl you are a troll arent you 🤣 secretly you want half somali grandkids, you dont have anything against racemixing


Wtf you talking about she's Halal, only women shouldn't mix up, we can't compare men and women, you cuck. Also even if a black guy was a imam leading prayer at Masjid Al Haram and who also happened to be the richest man in the world,6FT5 8PSL FACE... 

I WOULDN'T LET HIM MARRY MY DAUGHTER.... NEVER


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 3, 2021)

shame walahi


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> She looks Ethiopian/Somali lol. Ethiopian girls like me but Somalis don't cause I'm not Muslim


come to islam and then you can have qt somali wife or whatever else you want but dont revert for a woman only


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> another race war , and its between muslims


giga sad but its over now it was a misunderstanding


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> another race war , and its between muslims


Jfl @brbbrah and @TRUE_CEL are hindu, @Zakkr01_ita is an atheist, the only Muslim on this forum are @Maesthetic and me... Lol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Wtf you talking about she's Halal, only women shouldn't mix up, we can't compare men and women, you cuck. Also even if a black guy was a imam leading prayer at Masjid Al Haram and who also happened to be the richest man in the world,6FT5 8PSL FACE...
> 
> I WOULDN'T LET HIM MARRY MY DAUGHTER.... NEVER


you know that imam can overrule your objection. wait im using too difficult words for you, you have peanut skull with small brain', ok so imam can basically make wedding valid of your daughter if she wants to marry that rich 6ft5 black man because only saying no because of race is not a good reason in islam. you cant stop it 😂


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Jfl @brbbrah and @TRUE_CEL are hindu, @Zakkr01_ita is an atheist, the only Muslim on this forum are @Maesthetic and me... Lol


you are not muslim, you dont know basics of religion 😂


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> She looks Ethiopian/Somali lol. Ethiopian girls like me but Somalis don't cause I'm not Muslim


Aaaahajajaja, just convert dude... I know she's somali jfl at your reading skills, plus she don't like jareer, lol at your genetic


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Jfl @brbbrah and @TRUE_CEL are hindu, @Zakkr01_ita is an atheist, the only Muslim on this forum are @Maesthetic and me... Lol


*I'M MUSLIM YOU UTTER FAGGOT
DAILY REMINDER YOU ARE PLOWED BY BBC EVERYDAY 
THAT'S WHY YOU COME ON INCEL FORUMS TO RANT AND CRY LIKE A GAY BITCHBOI*


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Jfl @brbbrah and @TRUE_CEL are hindu, @Zakkr01_ita is an atheist, the only Muslim on this forum are @Maesthetic and me... Lol


im an atheist you dumb fuck? when you are the one that would give your daughter to a low class thug that most likely only cares about fucking her in the mouth rather than to give her to a muslimaxxed good man?sit yo ass down bro


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> this stacy,all i said was she is fine as fuck
> 
> View attachment 963991


Who is she?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Last time i would talk about this issue so that we can be over with 
For the marriage things 
I would never accept a non pious degen neither i would accept a non maghrebi 

Pious muslim and maghrebi only


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Who is she?


i dont know random nafri foid


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you know that imam can overrule your objection. wait im using too difficult words for you, you have peanut skull with small brain', ok so imam can basically make wedding valid of your daughter if she wants to marry that rich 6ft5 black man because only saying no because of race is not a good reason in islam. you cant stop it 😂


yeah , you are right


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you know that imam can overrule your objection. wait im using too difficult words for you, you have peanut skull with small brain', ok so imam can basically make wedding valid of your daughter if she wants to marry that rich 6ft5 black man because only saying no because of race is not a good reason in islam. you cant stop it 😂


FUCK YOUUUUUUUTHAT'S MY CHOOIIICE CAN WE HAVE THE CHOICE TO NLT MIXING UP, FUCK YOU


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You will see menas/indians/latinos trying to be southern euro but never the other way around.
> Seriously, i have you ever saw a italian trying to be middle-easterner ?


I'm latino and I Identify as mixed, but I'm mostly southern euro - I only claim that part when arguing with apricity fags. But latinos who have majority ancestory in europe shouldn't be seen as self hating when they want to identify with that ethnic group.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> yeah , you are right


glad to see someone who has proper islamic knowledge here, good to have you bro ☺️😊


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> FUCK YOUUUUUUUTHAT'S MY CHOOIIICE CAN WE HAVE THE CHOICE TO NLT MIXING UP, FUCK YOU


then stop talking about religion


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> FUCK YOUUUUUUUTHAT'S MY CHOOIIICE CAN WE HAVE THE CHOICE TO NLT MIXING UP, FUCK YOU


why are you mad at me, be mad at sharia, but if you are mad at sharia that is sign of kufr.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> this stacy,all i said was she is fine as fuck
> 
> View attachment 963991


This one ?
I have seen girls 1000 x more attractive tbh 
She look random/htn


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> another race war , and its between muslims


"muslims", a good amount of which are just jahil. So not a surprise.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, we have a lot of chad.... CHAD ISN'T HIS OWN RACE, also MAGHRÉBI WOMEN FOR MAGHRÉBI MAN
> 
> OK?? Y'ALL...!!! @africancel @Black Pill Prophet @Blackout.xl @Colvin76 @tyronelite @PYT @DharkDC
> You won't have ever a maghrebi wome', keep playing and losing i' front of us, looser


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> "muslims", a good amount of which are just jahil. So not a surprise.


i mean tbh i dont want to critique other muslim brothers but this mf said im atheist while also implying he cares about race more than religion,never began


----------



## Marsiere214 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

@streege i literally have no idea what’s going on in this thread.. 

Why did I get tagged ? Lol


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i dont know random nafri foid


Im actually a cuck and would gladly offer my women to superior bbc slayers


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @streege i literally have no idea what’s going on in this thread..
> 
> Why did I get tagged ? Lol


do as if it never existed, accumulation of autism tbh.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you are not muslim, you dont know basics of religion 😂


How so? 
I could lead your whole family at prayer, no one in your famiycould read Arabic and speak it, by Allah you are incompetent


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im actually a cuck and would gladly offer my women to superior bbc slayers


thankfully you can't use your cuckoldry skills because you have no woman.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im actually a cuck and would gladly offer my women to superior bbc slayers


tbh?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> How so?
> I could lead your whole family at prayer, no one in your famiycould read Arabic and speak it, by Allah you are incompetent


why would ppl pray behind a person who doesnt know about islamic matters? you are a troll 😸


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

@JoseFromLondon why’d you mention me?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> thankfully you can't use your cuckoldry skills because you have no woman.


keep coping bro he unironically has a gf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> keep coping bro he unironically has a gf


where's the achievement in that?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @JoseFromLondon why’d you mention me?


he thinks you are a nigerian bull jfl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> im an atheist you dumb fuck? when you are the one that would give your daughter to a low class thug that most likely only cares about fucking her in the mouth rather than to give her to a muslimaxxed good man?sit yo ass down bro







This guy is complete cuck,


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> tbh?


Wallah no


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> he thinks you are a nigerian bull jfl


CAAAAGEEE


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i mean tbh i dont want to critique other muslim brothers but this mf said im atheist while also implying he cares about race more than religion,never began


Religion is important but race also, stop playing dumb game with me


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> where's the achievement in that?


validation,self esteem and most importantly sex since he isnt muslim as far as i know


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> im an atheist you dumb fuck? when you are the one that would give your daughter to a low class thug that most likely only cares about fucking her in the mouth rather than to give her to a muslimaxxed good man?sit yo ass down bro


hes a troll, probably someones alt from here too, best not to take him seriously tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> validation,self esteem and most importantly sex since he isnt muslim as far as i know


he goes back and forth but he is.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Religion is important but race also, stop playing dumb game with me


no dont twist words boyo you value religion more than race and thats just a fact


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why would ppl pray behind a person who doesnt know about islamic matters? you are a troll 😸


You are fake muslim,? You pray salah in your tongue mother since you are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> since he isnt muslim


@TsarTsar444 legit?


----------



## Pretty (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You will see menas/indians/latinos trying to be southern euro but never the other way around.
> Seriously, i have you ever saw a italian trying to be middle-easterner ?


Yes on tiktok


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> he goes back and forth but he is.


lifefuel,he is white tho?wow based as fuck this tsar dude i had a fun discussion with him about the hood earlier didnt think he was muslim


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @TsarTsar444 legit?


Im sunni and follow the hanafi school of thought indeed


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @JoseFromLondon why’d you mention me?


BECAUSE DON'T TRY TO FLIRT WITH OUR WOMEN, YOU FUCKING BLACK SWAG


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im sunni and follow the hanafi school of thought indeed


same
based brother


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> lifefuel,he is white tho?wow based as fuck this tsar dude i had a fun discussion with him about the hood earlier didnt think he was muslim


balkan cuteboy


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Religion is important but race also, stop playing dumb game with me


Islam isn't about race , it's about virtue


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> no dont twist words boyo you value religion more than race and thats just a fact


WAllah, no
Of course Religion is important but race come after... You are a weak maghrebi btw, you could let your hypothetical daughter go with a khel


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im sunni and follow the hanafi school of thought indeed


damn son mirin you harder than i thought i would


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> lifefuel,he is white tho?wow based as fuck this tsar dude i had a fun discussion with him about the hood earlier didnt think he was muslim


Jfl im Bosnian, we are 95% muslim


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You are fake muslim,? You pray salah in your tongue mother since you are retarded


_i do in turkish, problem?_


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> Islam isn't about race , it's about virtue


Yes, i know. 
But race is important... Too. We need to be conservative, even whale are, why people always complain about us not wanting to mix up, when community like chechen, chinese,, jew don't mix up and people don't say shit about them. But when it's us we get called "racist" "backward" "kuffar" etc... C'mon nigga


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> BECAUSE DON'T TRY TO FLIRT WITH OUR WOMEN, YOU FUCKING BLACK SWAG


Caging at your autism 

Wait who’s your women? What ethnicity/race ?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> _i do in turkish, problem?_


Astagfirullah


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Caging at your autism
> 
> Wait who’s your women? What ethnicity/race ?


He is Innuit


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Caging at your autism
> 
> Wait who’s your women? What ethnicity/race ?


North African, you fucking black swag


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> WAllah, no
> Of course Religion is important but race come after... You are a weak maghrebi btw, you could let your hypothetical daughter go with a khel


fuck off tbh i told you 30 times muslim and from the same country mogs cause thats totally normal but i would put religion and his personality before his race,you said even if he was an imam you would rather give her to a thug so guess who values his daughter more?clearly not you if this is what you want for her



but not this





keep coping all you like but you are the retard and just fucking lol at @Maesthetic for liking your comment about me being a cuck because of this keep laughing i wont change my opinion


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> He is Innuit


You are an down syndrome aboriginal transgender dwarf


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African, you fucking black swag


Did a jogger steal your North African oneitis? Is that why you’re mad at us ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Yes, i know.
> But race is important... Too. We need to be conservative, even whale are, why people always complain about us not wanting to mix up, when community like chechen, chinese,, jew don't mix up and people don't say shit about them. But when it's us we get called "racist" "backward" "kuffar" etc... C'mon nigga


Fucking this tho 

People insult us here but no one say this shit to chechen, turks, jews for exemple ?

Why only us get all the flakfire ?

I think i know why.....


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> fuck off tbh i told you 30 times muslim and from the same country mogs cause thats totally normal but i would put religion and his personality before his race,you said even if he was an imam you would rather give her to a thug so guess who values his daughter more?clearly not you if this is what you want for her
> View attachment 964045
> but not this
> View attachment 964048
> ...


But what you seem to miss, is that we can change the thugmaxxed arab guy, are you retarded, khoya?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fucking this tho
> 
> People insult us here but no one say this shit to chechen, turks, jews for exemple ?
> 
> ...


muslim and nafri husband mogs its not even worth mentioning but this dude you are liking the posts of would rather give her to a degen nafri than to a muslim from another country thats the issue


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Did a jogger steal your North African oneitis? Is that why you’re mad at us ?


My oneitis is half somali half Yemeni, you retard.... 
I'm not mad at all yoi fucking SWAG, we hate swag black like you'.. You won't have our wolen they are precious and honorable...


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Did a jogger steal your North African oneitis? Is that why you’re mad at us ?


Lot of blacks are mixing with North African and he is against mixing


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> fuck off tbh i told you 30 times muslim and from the same country mogs cause thats totally normal but i would put religion and his personality before his race,you said even if he was an imam you would rather give her to a thug so guess who values his daughter more?clearly not you if this is what you want for her
> View attachment 964045
> but not this
> View attachment 964048
> ...


Never said you were a cuck apart from that other times 
Im liking his comments because even if he explain bad, i know what he means


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fucking this tho
> 
> People insult us here but no one say this shit to chechen, turks, jews for exemple ?
> 
> ...


They want to destroy us for some reason


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Never said you were a cuck apart from that other times
> Im liking his comments because even if he explain bad, i know what he means


I explained well, jfl at you


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> My oneitis is half somali half Yemeni, you retard....
> I'm not mad at all yoi fucking SWAG, we hate swag black like you'.. You won't have our wolen they are precious and honorable...


You can’t stop chads of all races from mix racing.

Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> muslim and nafri husband mogs its not even worth mentioning but this dude you are liking the posts of would rather give her to a degen nafri than to a muslim from another country thats the issue


But its his problem not mine 
I said already that i would never accept a degen


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> But what you seem to miss, is that we can change the thugmaxxed arab guy, are you retarded, khoya?


i iq mog you by at least 45 points a 3chiri,you can change a thugmaxxed arab?this wasnt the question tho,we said degen nafri(meaning cant change) vs muslim black and you chose the nafri if the nafri can change whats the point of the question ofc we would all choose husbands from our country cause we could relate to them more and whatever


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> But its his problem not mine
> I said already that i would never accept a degen


so stop liking his posts about me being a cuck for disagreeing with him


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> They want to destroy us for some reason


You know why ?
Its because they are scared of chechen and jews 
But they think us are cowards


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> so stop liking his posts about me being a cuck for disagreeing with him


Im liking his post because he is against racemixing 
Not because he insult you a cuck 
I know you arent one


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You can’t stop chads of all races from mix racing.
> 
> Keep coping


We can stop that with some baseball bat, don't worry, we ain't laughing in the slightest way... We angry and enraged, we won't let people mix with our women, that's it


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

Geralt of rivia is curry because dark circles and slight jewish nose


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Geralt of rivia is curry because dark circles and slight jewish nose


Mutations of Kaer Mumbai made him pale


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> We can stop that with some baseball bat, don't worry, we ain't laughing in the slightest way... We angry and enraged, we won't let people mix with our women, that's it


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Mutations of Kaer Mumbai made him pale


legit
he is ethnic mogger not cumskin


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You know why ?
> Its because they are scared of chechen and jews
> But they think us are cowards


Yes, they think we are easy prey but that's a trap because we are strong and aren't coward at all, we won't let people step on us and alway go far in any conflict btw...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fucking this tho
> 
> People insult us here but no one say this shit to chechen, turks, jews for exemple ?
> 
> ...


no 😂 you can value same culture first BUT saying you want degen from the same culture instead of pious of another? you could also say you want pious of same culture but nope the troll didnt say that


----------



## sytyl (Feb 3, 2021)

wtf is this thread lmao


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


>


Y'all black will suffer


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> legit
> he is ethnic mogger not cumskin


He is albinos


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i iq mog you by at least 45 points a 3chiri,you can change a thugmaxxed arab?this wasnt the question tho,we said degen nafri(meaning cant change) vs muslim black and you chose the nafri if the nafri can change whats the point of the question ofc we would all choose husbands from our country cause we could relate to them more and whatever


You said he can't change, you show here that you obviously don't iq mog me at all khouya,


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl im Bosnian, we are 95% muslim


MashAllah btw


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no 😂 you can value same culture first BUT saying you want degen from the same culture instead of pious of another? you could also say you want pious of same culture but nope the troll didnt say that


>BUT saying you want degen from the same culture instea

Never say that
I say pious muslim and maghrebi only
I would never accept a degen


And its true i never saw turks or chechens being made fun of for being anti racemixing like us are
You know that chechen/turks will prefer a degen turk/chechen rather that a pious foreigner (lets say nafri or paki) but no one say shit to them
You know why ?
Because they dont care and they are right to do it


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You said he can't change, you show here that you obviously don't iq mog me at all khouya,


see you didnt get my point(cause low iq),i said that your question is useless if you mean that the nafri can become based and religionmaxxed later on,cause anyone would choose the dude from the same country but lets say he doesent want to change who do you pick black muslim or him if they were the last 2 men on earth?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

The funniest part of all this is that @JoseFromLondon is a mutt himself.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Monk said:


> Lot of blacks are mixing with North African and he is against mixing


THAT’S A CURSE, WE NEED TO STOP THAT CANCER ASAP, OR THERE'S GOING TO BE CIVIL WAR


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fucking this tho
> 
> People insult us here but no one say this shit to chechen, turks, jews for exemple ?
> 
> ...


Its cause in their community the mixing problem simply doesn't exist their women doesn't want to mix i guess but in the north african community there is this problem of mixing that is rising, it mean that a part of women in this community want to mix but men in this same community doesn't want this and it create the problem.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> see you didnt get my point(cause low iq),i said that your question is useless if you mean that the nafri can become based and religionmaxxed later on,cause anyone would choose the dude from the same country but lets say he doesent want to change who do you pick black muslim or him if they were the last 2 men on earth?


Only an arab guy no matter what, never a black guy ok, khoya aziz


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> The funniest part of all this is that @JoseFromLondon is a mutt himself.


I'm not a mutt, kerp fantasing you dirty swag black guy,


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Monk said:


> Its cause in their community the mixing problem simply doesn't exist their women doesn't want to mix i guess but in the north african community there is this problem of mixing that is rising, it mean that a part of women in this community want to mix but men in this same community doesn't want this and it create the problem.


Turkish women racemix here and according to turks, its even worse in germany


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> I'm not a mutt, kerp fantasing you dirty swag black guy,


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Monk said:


> Its cause in their community the mixing problem simply doesn't exist their women doesn't want to mix i guess but in the north african community there is this problem of mixing that is rising, it mean that a part of women in this community want to mix but men in this same community doesn't want this and it create the problem.


Nafri Men racemix too


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 3, 2021)

are you joking? There are indians who claims that they look mediterranean? JFL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >BUT saying you want degen from the same culture instea
> 
> Never say that
> I say pious muslim and maghrebi only
> ...


as long as you would not accept a degen (and even better if you are not a degen yourself because otherwise its hypocritical) then thats good. yeah i know how turks and chechens are but i think they are degens, not all of em but ive never gotten along with turks irl, they were twofaced faggots. ive only gotten along with nafri tbh 😂


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Y'all black will suffer


Are white women off limits too or just north africans?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> are you joking? There are indians who claims that they look mediterranean? JFL


stop crying for me son i am from mumbai and i look italian


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Only an arab guy no matter what, never a black guy ok, khoya aziz


so the degen is your choice?well nice for you i hope if you have a daughter she will give a damn about what the fuck you are talking about cause if she is not you are probably gonna stab her


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Geralt of rivia is curry because dark circles and slight jewish nose


AoudoubillaH mina shaytan rajim


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Are white women off limits too or just north africans?


North African


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Turkish women racemix here and according to turks, its even worse in germany


Didn't knew about Germany and the turks only knew about maghrebi cause of bassem and shit


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

This thread is a diaster


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> so the degen is your choice?well nice for you i hope if you have a daughter she will give a damn about what the fuck you are talking about cause if she is not you are probably gonna stab her


I'm gonna disown, not stab ofc


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> This thread is a diaster


Like your iq level and high cortisol


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> so the degen is your choice?well nice for you i hope if you have a daughter she will give a damn about what the fuck you are talking about cause if she is not you are probably gonna stab her


I think he said just arab only 
Not question about degen


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I think he said just arab only
> Not question about degen


i asked a very straight forward question and his answer was "never black" therefore i have my answer by deduction


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African


Come golborne road i know thats were ur from


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> as long as you would not accept a degen (and even better if you are not a degen yourself because otherwise its hypocritical) then thats good. yeah i know how turks and chechens are but i think they are degens, not all of em but ive never gotten along with turks irl, they were twofaced faggots. ive only gotten along with nafri tbh 😂


Im the first to say to not want drug dealer faggots for my daughter 

Im just extremly anti racemixing so its maghrebi and muslim only


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> North African


I will find a north african woman & we're gonna have mogger kids


----------



## MedMaxxing (Feb 3, 2021)

Med's are essentially spicy white. I did some research in to this a while back. Even the most devout of old school (pre-1900s) Germanic supremacists admitted they are just slightly darker white people with the same nasal and overall skull shape/development as Germanic tribes at the time. Places like Sicily and southern regions of Portugal and Spain get a bad rep because they have far more North African admixture than the rest of Italy/Portugal/Spain combined and they're more isolated (Sicily is basically an Island).


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Like your iq level and high cortisol


Greycels gone mad attacking your own people u kleb din mok


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> as long as you would not accept a degen (and even better if you are not a degen yourself because otherwise its hypocritical) then thats good. yeah i know how turks and chechens are but i think they are degens, not all of em but ive never gotten along with turks irl, they were twofaced faggots. ive only gotten along with nafri tbh 😂


I dont know but sometimes i have this weird impression of them being not critized because normies are scared of thel


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Greycels gone mad attacking your own people u kleb din mok


mirin darija insults


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> mirin darija insults


Mrid m3a rasou hed zbel
The guy has nothing going for him and attacks everyone 
Maybe his dad abused him like the dog he is


----------



## MedMaxxing (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> O'pry is north atlantid which is not a med pheno but actually a nordic pheno. ironic you used him



Straight from google:

The Atlantid or North-Atlantid, as described by Eickstedt and Lundman, is recognised as having a pigmentation between the Nordic and Atlanto-Mediterranid stock of the Mediterranean.[4] While the pigmentation of the eyes is light, the hair in contrast is brown.[5] The Atlantid is essentially a "Nordic-Mediterranean" blend, a term appearing in the literature of Earnest Hooton, but can differ in its exact gradient of pigmentation. Although usually recognised as intermediate between Nordic and Mediterranean, Deniker discussed what he saw occasionally as stronger Nordic or Mediterranean gradients.[6]

Geography and origin[edit]​Lundman notes that the North-Atlantid phenotype is mainly found across British Isles, but also in some other North Sea coastal areas. There are two theories on the origin of the Atlantid phenotype, according to Lundman's theory the North-Atlantid came about through only a partial northern depigmentation:


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im the first to say to not want drug dealer faggots for my daughter
> 
> Im just extremly anti racemixing so its maghrebi and muslim only


Me its Moroccan and muslims only


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im the first to say to not want drug dealer faggots for my daughter
> 
> Im just extremly anti racemixing so its maghrebi and muslim only


would you let her marry a tunisian or moroccan?


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 3, 2021)

jm10 said:


> yeah man i live in mumbai. don't know it? it's just outside rome man


Never caged so hard with this site JFL.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Greycels gone mad attacking your own people u kleb din mok


Nikmok, ye3tike L7ekka feterma_ lmok_


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> would you let her marry a tunisian or moroccan?


Of fucking course cause we are the same people

I fucking cringe at the inter maghrebi conflicts (maroccans hated on algerians, algerians hating on maroccans) but that allow non maghrebi do their daughters and lick the boots of others


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Nikmok, ye3tike L7ekka feterma_ lmok_


giga lol stop insulting him you cuck would bledek al 9lewi


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> Never caged so hard with this site JFL.
> 
> View attachment 964088
> View attachment 964088
> ...


This guy live in the capital of sewer znd think he can insult and compete with me lol, at his low sentience


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 3, 2021)

This is rock bottom by the way, claiming to be part of some race that despises you is ridiculous.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im the first to say to not want drug dealer faggots for my daughter
> 
> Im just extremly anti racemixing so its maghrebi and muslim only


yeah lets say you said you wanted thugmaxxed son in law then you would definitely hate your daughter because those thugs will cheat on her often and beat her. lol. so good that you dont want that. and you can have your preferences but you should know that the idea itself is separate from islam. and i dont have a problem as long as you understand that this isnt what islam says (that you can reject someone based on race, it actually says race is not important). thats my point basically. so you and @JoseFromLondon are free to say you dont want a non-arab as much as i dont want a turk or whatever as my in-laws as long as we all understand that this isnt islamic of us to say in the end because nationalism in islam is actually forbidden. if you know this then theres no problem. even somalis wouldnt want a non-somali for their kids lol so everyone is guilty of this.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Of fucking course cause we are the same people
> 
> I fucking cringe at the inter maghrebi conflicts (maroccans hated on algerians, algerians hating on maroccans) but that allow non maghrebi do their daughters and lick the boots of others


Stfu, Moroccan only for Moroccan, no for algerian


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Nikmok, ye3tike L7ekka feterma_ lmok_


Your mrid greycel not funny 
U mutt


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> giga lol stop insulting him you cuck would bledek al 9lewi


Tfou


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Your mrid greycel not funny
> U mutt


U haratin


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, Moroccan only for Moroccan, no for algerian


Algerians are bros we are the same ppl
Y do u attack everyone are you mental
Your life must be dead atm


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I dont know but sometimes i have this weird impression of them being not critized because normies are scared of thel


if they do that then bring it up, you have every right to have your own opinion and preference. just know that islamically speaking we are in the wrong though for focusing on nationalism but i explained this in my last post to you


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah lets say you said you wanted thugmaxxed son in law then you would definitely hate your daughter because those thugs will cheat on her often and beat her. lol. so good that you dont want that. and you can have your preferences but you should know that the idea itself is separate from islam. and i dont have a problem as long as you understand that this isnt what islam says (that you can reject someone based on race, it actually says race is not important). thats my point basically. so you and @JoseFromLondon are free to say you dont want a non-arab as much as i dont want a turk or whatever as my in-laws as long as we all understand that this isnt islamic of us to say in the end because nationalism in islam is actually forbidden. if you know this then theres no problem. even somalis wouldnt want a non-somali for their kids lol so everyone is guilty of this.


wanting from your country is absolutely normal but to put race before din thats whats fucked up


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu, Moroccan only for Moroccan, no for algerian


We are the same people/blood


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Of fucking course cause we are the same people
> 
> I fucking cringe at the inter maghrebi conflicts (maroccans hated on algerians, algerians hating on maroccans) but that allow non maghrebi do their daughters and lick the boots of others


Exactly as long as his Muslim magrebi
That greycel is crazy


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> another race war , and its between muslims


This faggot @JoseFromLondon starts this shit since yesterday. I believe he is some larp account, don't have the evidence


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Algerians are bros we are the same ppl
> Y do u attack everyone are you mental
> Your life must be dead atm


Tf, Moroccan only with morrocan


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> This faggot @JoseFromLondon starts this shit since yesterday. I believe he is some larp account, don't have the evidence


Yesterday i was peaceful, stop saying bullshit


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

@JoseFromLondon do you realise this is a site to looksmax or rot with ppl u have things in common with not randomly bark at stangers u dont know


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah lets say you said you wanted thugmaxxed son in law then you would definitely hate your daughter because those thugs will cheat on her often and beat her. lol. so good that you dont want that. and you can have your preferences but you should know that the idea itself is separate from islam. and i dont have a problem as long as you understand that this isnt what islam says (that you can reject someone based on race, it actually says race is not important). thats my point basically. so you and @JoseFromLondon are free to say you dont want a non-arab as much as i dont want a turk or whatever as my in-laws as long as we all understand that this isnt islamic of us to say in the end because nationalism in islam is actually forbidden. if you know this then theres no problem. even somalis wouldnt want a non-somali for their kids lol so everyone is guilty of this.


Yeah i know that its a rule from religion


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> wanting from your country is absolutely normal but to put race before din thats whats fucked up


yes i agree, nobody should do that. as much as i dont want a turk in my family (i had bad experiences with them, not physically but they always are rude behind your back) if they were pious then i would accept nonetheless. if i had to choose between degen pakistani sloot or respectable turk girl then choice is easily made. but luckily the world is big enough and there are good pakistanis as well in abundance. so yeah. but deen is most important.


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> We are the same people/blood


You are aarab dude, btw we don't have the exact culture, we are the same, but it's preferable date people within your specific culture, tribe...


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 3, 2021)

Why india and pakistan are in peace?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah i know that its a rule from religion


then we basically had this fight over nothing 😂 jfl at us


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> Why india and pakistan are in peace?


pakistan gave them toilets 🤩


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> @JoseFromLondon do you realise this is a site to looksmax or rot with ppl u have things in common with not randomly bark at stangers u dont know


@ArvidGustavsson made me angry, also @deadend is fag


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> Why india and pakistan are in peace?


Never, these places are hell on earth, may they remain like that until jugement day


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> @ArvidGustavsson made me angry, also @deadend is fag


Y what did arvid do?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes i agree, nobody should do that. as much as i dont want a turk in my family (i had bad experiences with them, not physically but they always are rude behind your back) if they were pious then i would accept nonetheless. if i had to choose between degen pakistani sloot or respectable turk girl then choice is easily made. but luckily the world is big enough and there are good pakistanis as well in abundance. so yeah. but deen is most important.


tbh personally in terms of females im still a cuck,would you choose a pious psl4 woman or a super sexy psl 8 woman?i still have issues with this question tbh i would lie if i said i would choose the ps4 one without second thought


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Y what did arvid do?


He laughed at my onetis pic, he stink


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You are aarab dude, btw we don't have the exact culture, we are the same, but it's preferable date people within your specific culture, tribe...


im a mostly arab maghrebi aswell,he is just as maghrebi as you are and he is right, algerians and moroccans are the same


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Yesterday i was peaceful, stop saying bullshit


*you are probably the most annoying faglord on this site right now. kys*


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> tbh personally in terms of females im still a cuck,would you choose a pious psl4 woman or a super sexy psl 8 woman?i still have issues with this question tbh i would lie if i said i would choose the ps4 one without second thought


Sexy psl 8 woman of course, don't be a hmar wAllah


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> im a mostly arab maghrebi aswell,he is just as maghrebi as you are and he is right, algerians and moroccans are the same


We aren't imo,


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> tbh personally in terms of females im still a cuck,would you choose a pious psl4 woman or a super sexy psl 8 woman?i still have issues with this question tbh i would lie if i said i would choose the ps4 one without second thought


I dont have the mood for marriage 
Im fine being Alone


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> *you are probably the most annoying faglord on this site right now. kys*


Keep crying for me, i'm too based for this abused forum user base, y'all are seething for my roasting talent


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 3, 2021)

@Maesthetic Alerts are top tier now


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> im a mostly arab maghrebi aswell,he is just as maghrebi as you are and he is right, algerians and moroccans are the same


This
99, 9 % of Maghrebis are berbers/amazighs


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Keep crying for me, i'm too based for this abused forum user base, y'all are seething for my roasting talent


*talent?*


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Yesterday i was peaceful, stop saying bullshit


Or the day before that, whatever..


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> We aren't imo,


Algerian men get moroccan foids in london does that make u angry


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I dont have the mood for marriage
> Im fine being Alone


thats not the question dude,no one is ready for marriage im horny as hell but i dont wanna get married just to finally be able to fuck but its hypotetical


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Algerian men get moroccan foids in london does that make u angry


Its the same shit


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> tbh personally in terms of females im still a cuck,would you choose a pious psl4 woman or a super sexy psl 8 woman?i still have issues with this question tbh i would lie if i said i would choose the ps4 one without second thought


i would choose pious psl4 woman, tbh. to me deen is most important when i look at people, even making friends is based on deen alone, if they are degenerates im not their friend irl. you can imagine that i have zero friends this way except for a pakistani boy whos 16 and quran-e-hafiz haha. ma sha allah.


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its the same shit


Ik but this guy doesnt think we are the same


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Algerian men get moroccan foids in london does that make u angry


A bit


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Ik but this guy doesnt think we are the same


We are the same, but there's still difference, don't be blind


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> A bit


R u from chemal


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> thats not the question dude,no one is ready for marriage im horny as hell but i dont wanna get married just to finally be able to fuck but its hypotetical


The thing is that women are boring 
I cant see myself living everyday with one


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i would choose pious psl4 woman, tbh. to me deen is most important when i look at people, even making friends is based on deen alone, if they are degenerates im not their friend irl. you can imagine that i have zero friends this way except for a pakistani boy whos 16 and quran-e-hafiz haha. ma sha allah.


SubhanAllah, i love your mindset akhy ngl


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> We are the same, but there's still difference, don't be blind


They may have more turk or French ancestry


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i would choose pious psl4 woman, tbh. to me deen is most important when i look at people, even making friends is based on deen alone, if they are degenerates im not their friend irl. you can imagine that i have zero friends this way except for a pakistani boy whos 16 and quran-e-hafiz haha. ma sha allah.


damn mirin you if true,i still need to improve in terms of deen ngl women are making the journey very hard since the day i began puberty tbh


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> R u from chemal


Agadir

Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021



Zakamg said:


> R u from chemal


Agadir


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 3, 2021)

11 pages dafuq


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> 11 pages dafuq


What's ya problem, fagBOIIII ??


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> They may have more turk or French ancestry


No at all 
We are 99 % berber + 1 % of arabs like me


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> The thing is that women are boring
> I cant see myself living everyday with one


Based ngl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No at all
> We are 99 % berber + 1 % of arabs like me


Saudi Arabia man, right here


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No at all
> We are 99 % berber + 1 % of arabs like me


i dont understand where you get that from,many people in morocco are arab ofc berbers are higher in number but still


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i dont understand where you get that from,many people in morocco are arab ofc berbers are higher in number but still


I mean genetically


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i dont understand where you get that from,many people in morocco are arab ofc berbers are higher in number but still


There's also haratin


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I mean genetically


I bet you are a chaoui


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 3, 2021)

a simple thread of MENA’s and Indians not being med gets a 500+ reply thread





you always were and will be a pajeet ffs


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> I bet you are a chaoui


Part but mainly naili


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Part but mainly naili


MashAllah, habibi


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Part but mainly naili


Tounsis?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> a simple thread of MENA’s and Indians not being med gets a 500+ reply thread
> View attachment 964112
> 
> you always were and will be a pajeet ffs


Stfu


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I mean genetically


me too obviously


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Tounsis?


Algerian naili


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

There is something missing in this thread...
*It' the Bulgarian trash poster!*

I HEREBY SUMMON THE BULGARIAN!
@KPetrov


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Algerian naili


Ok you are kabyle


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 3, 2021)

@sfRaiden thought?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> SubhanAllah, i love your mindset akhy ngl


thank you bro, alhamdullilah god has given me satisfaction with being by myself, i can easily make friends if i want to but i prefer to be in the company of people i admire haha. 


Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn mirin you if true,i still need to improve in terms of deen ngl women are making the journey very hard since the day i began puberty tbh


brother what im saying is absolutely true. i was never attracted to looks, i cared more for personality. the few oneitis i had it was not because they were good looking, it always had a good reason behind it. but theres a reason why im still 25 and never had a girlfriend because its haram and i dont even talk to girls because islam says i am not supposed to. unfortunately im a coomer as a result but i prefer to be this than do zina bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No at all
> We are 99 % berber + 1 % of arabs like me


i'm unironically closer to the historical arabic people in the prophet sawas era, than most arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Ok you are kabyle


No


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> i'm unironically closer to the historical arabic people in the prophet sawas era, than most arabs.


How do you know that ???


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> How do you know that ???


some of my family are descendant of nabi sawas, and moreover i'm basically from iraq, ethnically they are close to gulf arabs and saudi arabia more than most arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thank you bro, alhamdullilah god has given me satisfaction with being by myself, i can easily make friends if i want to but i prefer to be in the company of people i admire haha.
> 
> brother what im saying is absolutely true. i was never attracted to looks, i cared more for personality. the few oneitis i had it was not because they were good looking, it always had a good reason behind it. but theres a reason why im still 25 and never had a girlfriend because its haram and i dont even talk to girls because islam says i am not supposed to. unfortunately im a coomer as a result but i prefer to be this than do zina bro


damn so true,thats why earlier i asked why you have coomer avi,i was tryna figure out if you had same problem as me since i saw we are pretty similar in mindset


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thank you bro, alhamdullilah god has given me satisfaction with being by myself, i can easily make friends if i want to but i prefer to be in the company of people i admire haha.
> 
> brother what im saying is absolutely true. i was never attracted to looks, i cared more for personality. the few oneitis i had it was not because they were good looking, it always had a good reason behind it. but theres a reason why im still 25 and never had a girlfriend because its haram and i dont even talk to girls because islam says i am not supposed to. unfortunately im a coomer as a result but i prefer to be this than do zina bro


Just lol, are you seriously trying to convince yourself that fapping to porn like the pathetic degenerate you are is less of a sin than having a girlfriend? You utterly retarded paki, you don't even have the option of doing 'zina' bc you're a deformed ogre who repulses even the most ugly women, not bc it's 'haram' . Get that through you disgusting skull once and for all.


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> There is something missing in this thread...
> *It' the Bulgarian trash poster!*
> 
> I HEREBY SUMMON THE BULGARIAN!
> @KPetrov


u wana trash talk? You are not ugly at all


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Just lol, are you seriously trying to convince yourself that fapping to porn like the pathetic degenerate you are is less of a sin than having a girlfriend? You utterly retarded paki, you don't even have the option of doing 'zina' bc you're a deformed ogre who repulses even the most ugly women, not bc it's 'haram' . Get that through you disgusting skull once and for all.
> 
> View attachment 964135
> View attachment 964136
> View attachment 964137


but its true,cooming is much less than zina(fucking a woman that isnt your wife)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> my dad has something very similar and even has a pedigree that proves it but he left it in morocco.i wonder if its true cause i look nothing like an actual arab tbh


Nabi sawas looked pale and probably more like "white" arab from the narrations, ie levantine.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> but its true,cooming is much less than zina(fucking a woman that isnt your wife)


both are forbidden and a sin tho.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> some of my family are descendant of nabi sawas, and moreover i'm basically from iraq, ethnically they are close to gulf arabs and saudi arabia more than most arabs.


So you are kurdish-arab ?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> both are forbidden and a sin tho.


ofc this is true and i know, thats why i said its an issue of mine i really struggle hard


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> u wana trash talk? You are not ugly at all


Whe are both from the same ancestral linniage of steppe warriors. You slavicised but bulgaria needs to realign with Turkey and the mythical karaboğa chad.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> So you are kurdish-arab ?


Facially not so much, but ethnically my grand uncles -two- from my dad side, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> my dad has something very similar and even has a pedigree that proves it but he left it in morocco.i wonder if its true cause i look nothing like an actual arab tbh


A lot of people lie about it tbh 

Everyone and their mother say they are the descendants of prophet


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A lot of people lie about it tbh
> 
> Everyone and their mother say they are the descendants of prophet


this is true, this is why i only value geniune authentification.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Whe are both from the same ancestral linniage of steppe warriors. You slavicised but bulgaria needs to realign with Turkey and the mythical karaboğa chad.
> View attachment 964142


your head is full of rent free illusions about history


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Whe are both from the same ancestral linniage of steppe warriors. You slavicised but bulgaria needs to realign with Turkey and the mythical karaboğa chad.
> View attachment 964142


KARA BOGA HEIR OF ROMA 
BLACK AFRICAN TURKIC BVLL, SLAYER OF WHITOIDS


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A lot of people lie about it tbh
> 
> Everyone and their mother say they are the descendants of prophet


Im aryan and every1 is against it on .me and say im slav cuz thinks Bulgaria and Russia is the same... xd


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A lot of people lie about it tbh
> 
> Everyone and their mother say they are the descendants of prophet


Had a afghan shia friend who made this claim, the guy is from Afghanistan and makes this claim... let that sink in..


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Had a afghan shia friend who made this claim, the guy ia from Afghanistan and makes this claim... let that sink in..


Its desilusion


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> Im aryan and every1 is against it on .me and say im slav cuz thinks Bulgaria and Russia is the same... xd


Have you posted face here?


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Have you posted face here?








also im not scared if some1 see me in public, all my friends knows im in this forum


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> Facially not so much, but ethnically my grand uncles -two- from my dad side, yes.


I totally forgot how you look like


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> View attachment 964153
> 
> also im not scared if some1 see me in public, all my friends knows im in this forum


Low inhib Bulgarian' have you ever done dna test?


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Low inhib Bulgarian' have you ever done dna test?


i dont want to talk anymore with so low iq users like u


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Just lol, are you seriously trying to convince yourself that fapping to porn like the pathetic degenerate you are is less of a sin than having a girlfriend? You utterly retarded paki, you don't even have the option of doing 'zina' bc you're a deformed ogre who repulses even the most ugly women, not bc it's 'haram' . Get that through you disgusting skull once and for all.
> 
> View attachment 964135
> View attachment 964136
> View attachment 964137


didnt read, keep crying for me you pajeet looking rat. remember you dont look like zayn.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> but its true,cooming is much less than zina(fucking a woman that isnt your wife)


he is literally a hindu rat, he doesnt know anything about islam


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> both are forbidden and a sin tho.


yeh but one is better than the other, you cannot disagree on this


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> didnt read, keep crying for me you pajeet looking rat. remember you dont look like zayn.


except @zaynbrah would disagree with you there , as well as several above average girls who’ve said I look like him irl too


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> but its true,cooming is much less than zina(fucking a woman that isnt your wife)


I know but i would rather fuck than coom 
Masturbation is so subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeh but one is better than the other, you cannot disagree on this


yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

streege said:


> yes


tbh not doing either is best ofc


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I know but i would rather fuck than coom
> Masturbation is so subhuman


not at all,zina is "its over" tier sin.i would rather fuck aswell ofc but you gotta do what you gotta do to not sin ideally i should do neither but without fucking staying still is insanely hard


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> not at all,zina is "its over" tier sin.i would rather fuck aswell ofc but you gotta do what you gotta do to not sin ideally i should do neither but without fucking staying still is insanely hard


I know its sin but i still coom in a vagina than in my hand


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I know but i would rather fuck than coom
> Masturbation is so subhuman


one of my friends who is religionmaxxing fighting foid temptations fucked up and fucked his girlfriend and he enjoyed it so much that now he feels like he is unable to stop fucking when he gets a chance,he adviced me to never smash cause its a hole that is hard to get away from


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> i dont want to talk anymore with so low iq users like u


You look slav but take a look at these fool.











these are not slavic looking bulgarians but Turkish looking ones.


Now sit down son! Jfl at your own low iq projection


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> View attachment 964153
> 
> also im not scared if some1 see me in public, all my friends knows im in this forum


You don't look Bulgarian, you look English


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You look slav but take a look at these fool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 964174
> ...



turks nowadays are 15% of the country, others are just ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> You don't look Bulgarian, you look English


He is probably 1/8 Türk.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You look slav but take a look at these fool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 964174
> ...



A lot of these dont look asian at all


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> turks nowadays are 15% of the country, others are just ethnic


20* in ours and like 1/8 in bulgaria of the genome are from central asia.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A lot of these dont look asian at all


Its called Turanid. And most of them fall in that catagory.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Its called Turanid. And most of them fall in that catagory.


Hapas/quapas ?

Central asians are hapas/quapas


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> He is probably 1/8 Türk.


my god, can u stop


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Its called Turanid. And most of them fall in that catagory.


Also
Arent oghuz turks supposed to be Caucasoid ?


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> 20* in ours and like 1/8 in bulgaria of the genome are from central asia.





SayHeyHey said:


> You look slav but take a look at these fool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 964174
> ...



u all just wants our lands and be part of your shit community


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Hapas/quapas ?
> 
> Central asians are hapas/quapas


Idk what that word means


KPetrov said:


> u all just wants our lands and be part of your shit community





KPetrov said:


> my god, can u stop


Man you are a fool. Oghuz is our phenotype. Bulgars are more related to çuvaş.




Take a look. We anatolians are inline withe le left one.







All my fore Fathers where part of the Ottoman army.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Also
> Arent oghuz turks supposed to be Caucasoid ?


Yes more inline with west asian caucasian


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Idk what that word means
> 
> 
> Man you are a fool. Oghuz is our phenotype. Bulgars are more related to çuvaş.
> ...


Oghuz is Caucasian and more related to persian/iranians 

Also hapas mean 1/2 asian and quapa mean 1/4 asian


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Oghuz is Caucasian and more related to persian/iranians
> 
> Also hapas mean 1/2 asian and quapa mean 1/4 asian


I see. The case with persia was always the case as we pre anatolian times resided near there border.


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Idk what that word means
> 
> 
> Man you are a fool. Oghuz is our phenotype. Bulgars are more related to çuvaş.
> ...


I AM BUL-GAR-IAN ffs, bulgars are race from 2000 years ago... Ffs


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Oghuz is Caucasian and more related to persian/iranians
> 
> Also hapas mean 1/2 asian and quapa mean 1/4 asian


YES


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> I see. The case with persia was always the case as we pre anatolian times resided near there border.


So central asians kiptchak are 1/2 asian 1/4 asian ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Hapas/quapas ?
> 
> Central asians are hapas/quapas


Central Asians are entirely mongoloid in appearance


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> I AM BUL-GAR-IAN ffs, bulgars are race from 2000 years ago... Ffs


Come with evidence, whe have thw same ancestry. You will always be closer to us then for example the serbs and romanians. Because history went like that. Not what they preached in half communist russian schools.




Before the communist progroms many Turks lived in Bulgaria. You gain more by allying with us then anybody else


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Central Asians are entirely mongoloid in appearance


They are eurasian in apparence too
A lot of them have light eyes/hair and they look more Caucasian


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Come with evidence, whe have thw same ancestry. You will always be closer to us then for example the serbs and romanians. Because history went like that. Not what they preached in half communist russian schools.
> View attachment 964214
> 
> Before the communist progroms many Turks lived in Bulgaria. You gain more by allying with us then anybody else


You do want them with you ?
Doesnt balkanites hate turks with a rage of a thousands suns ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> They are eurasian in apparence too
> A lot of them have light eyes/hair and they look more Caucasian
> 
> View attachment 964215


That girl doesn't look central Asian. What so ever.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> That girl doesn't look central Asian. What so ever.


She does 
She is literally kazakh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> They are eurasian in apparence too
> A lot of them have light eyes/hair and they look more Caucasian
> 
> View attachment 964215





higgabigga said:


> That girl doesn't look central Asian. What so ever.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


>



You can see they they are not full asian


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> She does
> She is literally kazakh


And this girl is Russian. Now I shall claim every Russian looks like that 




Solid logic


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You can see they they are not full asian


Sure, they're not white what so ever tho. And any type of light hair or eyecolor is nonexistant there.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Sure, they're not white what so ever tho. And any type of light hair or eyecolor is nonexistant there.


They are not white but not full asian either 
They are bastards created by indo euro nomads fucking siberian/altaic/mongol women


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> They are not white but not full asian either
> They are bastards created by indo euro nomads fucking siberian/altaic/mongol women


Quite the opposite. They're the result of mongoloid Turks fucking Indoeuropean Iranic Scythians that used to inhabit central asia before turkic expansion.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You do want them with you ?
> Doesnt balkanites hate turks with a rage of a thousands suns ?


Communists tought them to hate use. Before the progroms in bulgaria nearly 1 quarter or more was inhabited by Turks and other Muslims


Maesthetic said:


> So central asians kiptchak are 1/2 asian 1/4 asian ?


The case with central A
Kipchak is that they are probably the most Mongoloid. Most of The Turks that live in these regions came later during the mongol expansions. Moving more south the original populations of Samarkand has been greatly effected by this for example.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Communists tought them to hate use. Before the progroms in bulgaria nearly 1 quarter or more was inhabited by Turks and other Muslims
> 
> The case with central A
> Kipchak is that they are probably the most Mongoloid. Most of The Turks that live in these regions came later during the mongol expansions. Moving more south the original populations of Samarkand has been greatly effected by this for example.


Yes but you invaded them 
Its normal they hate you


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Quite the opposite. They're the result of mongoloid Turks fucking Indoeuropean Iranic Scythians that used to inhabit central asia before turkic expansion.


how do you think turkics were created ?
Turkics conquered their forefathers thats it


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yes but you invaded them
> Its normal they hate you


The thing is before we "invaded" them they them selves where not entirly slavic. This coper denies history itself.






The thing with invasion is that it happened at imperial times.. where no solid borders existed. We attacked the east rome because they attacked us. And Bulgaria came with the package. 

The parts that where independant from us launched crusades. These where probably the last of them and wr retaliated.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> The thing is before we "invaded" them they them selves where not entirly slavic. This coper denies history itself.
> 
> View attachment 964237
> 
> ...


Yet but at this case we can that you are not turk but anatolian/greek 

So they were slavs and you invaded them


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> how do you think turkics were created ?
> Turkics conquered their forefathers thats it


We where a nomadic population in the steppe. Most attacks done in these times was against china. When the Turks converted they felt the importance to be closer to the Islamic world at that time.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> how do you think turkics were created ?
> Turkics conquered their forefathers thats it


"How were Turkics created"
Such a silly question. 
Do you know how any language group is created? With a lot of time. It is believed all human languages have a common origin anf the wider Lang families just indicate a separation due to time. 
The widest language group that is scientifically justifiable and involves Turkics is the ural-altqic hypothesis. Which states that turkic and uralic Lang have a common origin. So I suppose turkics were "created" when they deviated from the Uralics in their language, which took place anywhere from Northwest Siberia to lake Baikal in central Siberia


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yet but at this case we can that you are not turk but anatolian/greek
> 
> So they were slavs and you invaded them


We are not greeks/anatolian. We are Anatolian Turks. Our forefathers *migrated there *this can never be denied. Some of the locals ran away, others where killed and with the rest they intermingled. This does not make us greeks. Maybe in the western parts of Turkey you can finds Turks with greek ancestry but i am not from there..


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> "How were Turkics created"
> Such a silly question.
> Do you know how any language group is created? With a lot of time. It is believed all human languages have a common origin anf the wider Lang families just indicate a separation due to time.
> The widest language group that is scientifically justifiable and involves Turkics is the ural-altqic hypothesis. Which states that turkic and uralic Lang have a common origin. So I suppose turkics were "created" when they deviated from the Uralics in their language, which took place anywhere from Northwest Siberia to lake Baikal in central Siberia


Turkics are paternally indo euro and maternally Siberian/altaic/mongols
Its after in the Iron age that they started invading scythians


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> We are not greeks/anatolian. We are Anatolian Turks. Our forefathers *migrated there *this can never be denied. Some of the locals ran away, others where killed and with the rest they intermingled. This does not make us greeks. Maybe in the western parts of Turkey you can finds Turks with greek ancestry but i am not from there..


Yeah but you still invaded the balkans


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah but you still invaded the balkans


So whats the point? Have they now a valid reason to hate us from commie propoganda?


Maesthetic said:


> Turkics are paternally indo euro and maternally Siberian/altaic/mongols
> Its after in the Iron age that they started invading scythians


Idk about that man, have not researched if it was maternal or paternally. I guess in contrast what you say it must be paternall because the scythians where invaded by Proto-Türks.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> So whats the point? Have they now a valid reason to hate us from commie propoganda?
> 
> Idk about that man, have not researched if it wat maternal or paternally. I guess in contrast what you say it must be paternall because the scythians where invaded by Proto-Türks.


Indo euro invaded first then turkics invaded in second


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> So whats the point? Have they now a valid reason to hate us from commie propoganda?
> 
> Idk about that man, have not researched if it was maternal or paternally. I guess in contrast what you say it must be paternall because the scythians where invaded by Proto-Türks.


No but i understand that they dont want to group either because of ottoman invasion


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No but i understand that they dont want to group either because of ottoman invasion


Well yes but the thing is i am arguing that they should on the previous points i made. 
It's not that europe are looking good for them they are bankrupt.


Maesthetic said:


> Indo euro invaded first then turkics invaded in second


Can't say for certian man. Anything could have happened. Mongoloid is still the dominant one there so that doesn't add up. Paternal seems always be more dominant imo


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Well yes but the thing is i am arguing that they should on the previous points i made.
> It's not that europe are looking good for them they are bankrupt.
> 
> Can't say for certian man. Anything could have happened. Mongoloid is still the dominant one there so that doesn't add up. Paternal seems always be more dominant imo


A lot of invasion happened so we cant tell for sure


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

This has been a long thread man but let's summon another coper...
Eehm the bulgarian went away...

So who is the happy guy gonna be...
I think of the Bosnian but he is a essay writer himself... the Maroccan is really a needle in your toe.. so that also wont work.

I know let's call the stromfrontcel!


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

What was the fuckers name. @NothingCanStopMe


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 3, 2021)

Idk why people get their panties in a knot over this.
Either you are good looking and have a good pheno suited to the west of you don’t


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What was the fuckers name. @NothingCanStopMe


Was this it i dont evrn know, the guy with the german flag..


----------



## Clark69 (Feb 3, 2021)

two race threads posted yesterday/today gettin 10 pages of replies...


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> View attachment 964269
> 
> two race threads posted yesterday/today gettin 10 pages of replies...


You know the name of the last sfcel who posted on rate me?
Let's summon him for the final showdown!


----------



## Deleted member 10408 (Feb 3, 2021)

this is the saddest shit I've seen all day


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 3, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fuck Paris, they should be nuked


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 3, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night. Mean while, in reality:
> 
> View attachment 963867


Wtf your hand is gigantic. Either you a gigagian mogger or she is tiny


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah someone else also confirmed this. North African guys can't satisfy their women. Sad, really.


Proof?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah someone else also confirmed this. North African guys can't satisfy their women. Sad, really.


@Maesthetic thoughts?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf your hand is gigantic. Either you a gigagian mogger or she is tiny


My hand is huge and she was 5'9 jfl @streege on suicide watch


----------



## Manchild (Jul 21, 2022)

Beetlejuice said:


> Italian-iberian native bbc latino master race


Literally me


----------

